# 11/22 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Survivor Series Fallout



## CJ

> In the wake of Survivor Series, who will caption the right to challenge SmackDown Tag Team Champions Heath Slater & Rhyno at WWE TLC?











*What will be the effects from the SmackDown LIVE men’s victory at Survivor Series?*​


> SmackDown LIVE had several high moments at Survivor Series, many of which could have a profound impact on Team Blue moving forward. One of the biggest highlights has got to be Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton’s victory in the epic 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Men’s Elimination Match.
> 
> Seeing as how The New Face of Fear has been looking to take over SmackDown LIVE since the Brand Extension, however, could this bright moment quickly descend into darkness? Could their win give The New Wyatt Family a stronger foothold on Tuesday nights? And while we are asking questions, will the ominous faction attempt retribution on the likes of Kane, who overcame Luke Harper in an explosive Kickoff Match? Or is there anyone else they’ll target the focus of their rage?
> 
> What about the tremendous physical toll of the Raw vs. SmackDown LIVE encounter? For instance, what is the current condition of Shane McMahon after Roman Reigns hit him with an earth-shattering Spear in mid-air as the SmackDown LIVE Commissioner was attempting to go Coast-to-Coast on The Big Dog, a moment that left McMahon unable to continue. Has SmackDown LIVE seen the last of James Ellsworth, who Braun Strowman hurled off the stage and through a table after the team “mascot” caused him to be counted-out by holding onto his foot from under the ring?
> 
> Will AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose pick up right where they left off? (Our guess on this one is a profound yes, considering the fact that they couldn’t even stopping fight each other as teammates on Sunday’s pay-per-view. But we’re not complaining. After all, it allowed for a Shield reunion.











*Who will emerge as the No. 1 contender in a Tag Team Turmoil Match?*​


> On Sunday, five of SmackDown’s elite Tag Teams fought tooth-and-nail in a 10-on-10 Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match — only to ultimately fall short against Sheamus & Cesaro. So now that the focus will no doubt move back to SmackDown Tag Team Champions Heath Slater & Rhyno, who will stand out as the new No. 1 contenders? Will it be one of the teams that has such an amazing showing on Sunday? Will it be one of the tandems that didn’t battle at Survivor Series and is now hungrier than even to earn a place in the limelight?
> 
> Perhaps we will find out tonight at 8/7 C when American Alpha, The Hype Bros, Breezango, The Usos, The Ascension and The Vaudevillains battle to capture the right to face Slater & Rhyno for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles at WWE TLC.











*Did Survivor Series alter the Women’s division?*​


> The 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Women’s Elimination Match was also incredible, but raised a lot of questions in the process.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest is who attacked Nikki Bella before the contest even started? Could it be Carmella, who has been known to attack the Fearless Superstar once, twice or MANY, MANY times? Perhaps it was Raw Women’s Champion Charlotte or another member of Team Raw, hoping to weaken one of their opponents right out of the gate? Or is it possible her attacker has yet to reveal herself?
> 
> It’s also worth mentioning that the sheer level of competition at Survivor Series will only serve to increase the threat to SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch’s gold. But who will it be? Certainly, Daniel Bryan had said he would deal with Alexa Bliss’ claim to a rematch after a controversial end to their last one-one-one encounter against The Irish Lass Kicker. But will someone else emerge to knock her out of that position?











*What consequences will Corbin face after costing SmackDown the Cruiserweight Title?*​


> The ultra-destructive conflict between Kalisto and Baron Corbin continued on Sunday when The Lone Wolf cost his masked adversary, and in the process all of SmackDown LIVE, the Cruiserweight Title.
> 
> SmackDown GM promised to take issue with Corbin tonight at 8/7 C. But what form will his retribution take? Whatever it is, you can bet Kalisto will have his own form of payback in mind.











*Hey Folks, The Miz is still your Intercontinental Champion*​


> With the help of distraction from his wife Maryse, The Miz will return to SmackDown LIVE with the Intercontinental Title still in his grasp. But what kind of reception will he be coming home to? In the ongoing war of words between himself and SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan, The A-Lister has claimed time-and-time again that he is not treated with the respect he deserves. For his part, Bryan has made no secret of the fact that, while he wants the Intercontinental Title, he does not respect or like The Miz.
> 
> Will the GM take issue with Maryse’s continued interference? Could he possible decide to get rid of The Miz altogether? Trade him? (An idea both have alluded in the past.)
> 
> Plus, considering Dolph Ziggler lost his title to Miz one week again, it is also possible that The Showoff might be coming calling for his contractually guaranteed rematch?


Source: WWE.com


----------



## Erik.

Heel Usos win please.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Dolorian

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


It is that time already? Damn...what are we having?


----------



## A-C-P

Dolorian said:


> It is that time already? Damn...what are we having?


With the WWE its ALWAYS that time :liquor


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby

(No Undertaker mention)

Welp. Time to not watch this shit.


----------



## nyelator

Come on Breezedango or Hype bros


----------



## Simply Flawless

Styles should totally claim Team SDL's win was all down to him:maury


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Uso's deserve the tag titles after there performance on Sunday 
Interested to see the crowd reaction for Deano especially if he goes promo to promo with AJ he ain't getting the crowd onside 
Hope we see the fallout from Corbin costing SD the Cruiserweights wonder if D-Bryan will suspend him or maybe even threaten to trade him to RAW


----------



## Alright_Mate

Even though Survivor Series wasn't perfect for Smackdown, especially the Women who got treated like utter crap, coming out of it Smackdown has much more concrete storylines and intrigue surrounding the show, same can't be said about Raw.

When will The Undertaker show up again?
What next for Styles & Ambrose?
What next for Wyatt & Orton after guiding Team Smackdown to victory?
What next for The Miz?
What next for Corbin?
Who will become the number one contenders for the Tag Titles?
Who attacked Nikki?

7 things there that will probably escalate tonight and in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dolorian

Will be interesting to see how they follow up with Ambrose tonight. Hopefully the jobber takes a couple off weeks off the show after Braun put him through a table.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I hope The Wyatts don't get saddled with fucking Kane for the remainder of the year. The Bray/Orton partnership is working surprisingly well, and I see no reason why they can't carry this on for a few more months. At least until Mania. 

They should just go on a random wrecking spree attacking everybody in their path.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801159259266355201


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt be rewarded for their performance at Survivor Series and for being the survivors for Team Smackdown?
- How will AJ Styles react to Dean Ambrose being responsible for his elimination?
- Will we find out who attacked Nikki Bella?
- What is next for the Usos despite their great performance at Survivor Series and coming up short?
- Is the Undertaker really back for another run in the blue brand?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Ellsworth probably won't be back on TV till TLC where he will get involved, he can't show tonight like nothing happened


----------



## Dibil13

What are the odds that Dean receives no punishment at all? Or that it's a match against AJ?


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't know if it was Natalya's bad acting, but it made it seem like she was the one who attacked Nikki to be in the SS match in Canada.


----------



## StylesP1

Bryan should punish Dean in some way. Blatantly teaming with Raw is a no no. 

Hoping for Breezango to challenge Slater and Rhyno. 

Becky and Alexa should once again be very good. 

I want an extra cocky Styles tonight. I want him to come out strutting like a peacock, then take all the credit for SDL winning while giving no credit to anyone else [lol]


----------



## FTorres9

I haven't watched Smackdown in years, Does it come across like an actual show now ? Is it better than Raw ?


----------



## StylesP1

FTorres9 said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in years, Does it come across like an actual show now ? Is it better than Raw ?


I think its 10x better than Raw, but you will have to watch and judge for yourself. 

Its came off as an actual show since the brand split it July. Its the only WWE show I watch. Smackdown on Tuesday's and Lucha Underground on Wednesday's. Raw just got too bad for me to stick with it.


----------



## FTorres9

StylesP1 said:


> I think its 10x better than Raw, but you will have to watch and judge for yourself.
> 
> Its came off as an actual show since the brand split it July. Its the only WWE show I watch. Smackdown on Tuesday's and Lucha Underground on Wednesday's. Raw just got too bad for me to stick with it.


Ahh nice on mate. I will be watching tonight seeing as i watched Raw yesterday after SS and im interested in giving WWE another chance, I've walked away many times. So is there actual interesting cant wait to see what happens next week storylines ? Is it also the general consensus that Smackdown is better afterall Raw is supposed to be the better show


----------



## Jonny '88

Gotta be there anyway, even though its -50 out here, and Ill be alone with an extra ticket!


----------



## DoubtGin

No idea how they expect ppl to cheer for Dean after what he did.


----------



## DammitChrist

FTorres9 said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in years, Does it come across like an actual show now ? Is it better than Raw ?


Smackdown Live has generally been better than Raw from the 2nd episode post-brand split up until No Mercy (early August through early October). Lately, Raw has been generally better IMO. If not, then both shows have been the same to me.

Anyways, check out Smackdown tonight and see what you think. It really is a show of its own


----------



## Mox Girl

Dibil13 said:


> What are the odds that Dean receives no punishment at all? Or that it's a match against AJ?


He already has a match against AJ lol, a title shot at TLC.


I don't know if he'll be punished but probably. Will he give a fuck? Probably not lol.


----------



## chrispepper

Feels like we're going to get a great Smackdown this week.

Interested in:
How they follow-up Styles/Ambrose confrontation - do we get a taker appearance? How does Shane respond?
Miz interaction with Bryan - cheated to win but he "saved" Bryan by keeping the title on SD.
Wyatt Family follow-up - Wyatt's never looked stronger, and I really hope we get a feud with the BoD, if Taker really is going to work fairly full-time.
Tag Tournament - should give the show some continuity/momentum - hoping we finally get the titles on the Usos setting up a feud with American Alpha.
Bliss/Becky feud continuing.


----------



## Acezwicker

I want to hear more from Becky's side in this feud. Becky and Alexa's feud could be great, but since Becky your babyface isn't talking as much as she should, it is just okay. 

Alexa's and what little Becky's promos aren't bad it's just that the story is god awful. It relies on muddying the waters questioning if 

A. Becky is worthy of being champion 
B. Becky is truly as good as she is portrayed

Becky is given no promo time lately to defend herself against Alexa's accusations. The audience doesn't know how she is reacting and how she is feeling so the audience will question if they should cheer Becky and if Alexa is right about Becky. Alexa comes off more like the protagonist than Becky does and she's the heel. Now there is going to be questions if Becky attacked Nikki. This kind of writing is exactly why the writers who came up with this never made it in Hollywood.

Muddying the waters will always be awful storytelling. It doesn't make people want to tune in, it just makes people want to change the channel.

Becky should get promo time addressing Alexa's accusations and if she attacked Nikki.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Oh dear lord the Miz is going to be just the absolute smuggest git on the face of the planet. It will be glorious and I am totally ready for it. I just hope they don't try and make it all about Ziggler crying about getting another shot and just focus on Miz being a smug punchable fuck and getting obnoxiously up in Bryan's face about it all because the Miz/Bryan feud is probably my favourite thing going right now. It's just interesting to see a superstar vs authority feud with the heel superstar and face authority figure after so many fucking years of the "evil boss" being way too heavily relied upon.

I also hope they carry on making Bray's new iteration of the Wyatt Family look like unstoppable badass monsters after being the only ones left standing at Survivor Series.


----------



## Strategize

Excited for AJ as per usual. The Miz aswell.

Also excited for Becky and Alexa to continue their *VERY* mediocre feud that people will continue to overrate for whatever reason.


----------



## Acezwicker

Strategize said:


> Excited for AJ as per usual. The Miz aswell.
> 
> Also excited for Becky and Alexa to continue their *VERY* mediocre feud that people will continue to overrate for whatever reason.


People like it because it's fresher. It could be much better if Becky was allowed to talk more and it didn't rely on muddying the waters.


----------



## Strategize

Acezwicker said:


> People like it because it's fresher. It could be much better if Becky was allowed to talk more and it didn't rely on muddying the waters.


I liked it because it was fresher, at first. Started off strong with a decent contract signing. After that we've barely progressed in about 2 months, and all I got out of it was a safe mediocre match.
Truly all inspiring storytelling.


Acezwicker said:


> I frown upon spot heavy matches in general. Their match was relying on their charisma and storytelling instead of spots to *invest the crowd.*


Well whatever they did it didn't work.


----------



## Ronzilla

I want to see what buildup surrounds Ambrose after turning on the team and teaming with 2 RAW boys. Shield reformed? Pretty sick I got that power bomb on video, but have yet to upload it into my laptop to create a link for sharing purposes.. will get that done during Smackdown tonight..


----------



## Acezwicker

Strategize said:


> I liked it because it was fresher, at first. Started off strong with a decent contract signing. After that we've barely progress in about 2 months, and all I got out of it was a safe mediocre match.
> Truly all inspiring storytelling.


Alexa is doing all the talking that's the problem. I find her promos are really starting to sound the same just with different words. 

Becky's health issue didn't help things. 

I frown upon spot heavy matches in general. Their match was relying on their charisma and storytelling instead of spots to invest the crowd.

Your audience should never question if Becky is as good as she says she is or doubt if Becky is worthy of being champion.


----------



## Backstabbed

This sounds stupid but how does a 6-team Tag Match work? :s


----------



## Acezwicker

Strategize said:


> I liked it because it was fresher, at first. Started off strong with a decent contract signing. After that we've barely progressed in about 2 months, and all I got out of it was a safe mediocre match.
> Truly all inspiring storytelling.
> 
> Well whatever they did it didn't work.


They turned down the crowd in Glasgow, many reports said that the crowd was very into the match.


----------



## Strategize

Acezwicker said:


> They turned down the crowd in Glasgow, many reports said that the crowd was very into the match.


So you're saying they intentionally made them look like geeks? We'll never know I guess.


----------



## Acezwicker

Strategize said:


> So you're saying they intentionally made them look like geeks? We'll never know I guess.


They have lied to their audience frequently before this isn't a stretch.

I'm not as high on Smackdown creative as many others.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Backstabbed said:


> This sounds stupid but how does a 6-team Tag Match work? :s


Hopeful with The Revival showing up, cleaning house and staking their claim for the SDL tag titles.


----------



## StylesP1

AngryConsumer said:


> Hopeful with The Revival showing up, cleaning house and staking their claim for the SDL tag titles.


I would MUCH prefer The Revival screwing American Alpha, and Breezango getting the win because of it. Build two teams at once, get an awesome feud with AA/Revival and have Breezango win the titles.


----------



## Dibil13

It'll be interesting to see what kind of reactions the NXT superstars get from a main roster crowd.


----------



## Erik.

- What punishment is Corbin going to get?
- What's next for The Miz?
- Does Ambrose get any punishment for pretty much eliminating Styles and weakening them?
- Ellsworth in full body cast? :mark:

That is all I really care about, not even sure why I particularly even care about Corbin.


----------



## Dibil13

Backstabbed said:


> This sounds stupid but how does a 6-team Tag Match work? :s


One guy from each team in the ring and the others on the apron? Maybe. This is going to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

FTorres9 said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in years, Does it come across like an actual show now ? Is it better than Raw ?


It's obviously a personal opinion, but the majority of people on this forum prefer it to Raw. Actually on a recent episode of Raw the crowd began the Yes Chant for Smackdown to win. It was crazy and hilarious as Steph tried to make them feel stupid for it, but failed. If you haven't watched Smackdown since the brand split it seems like the Smackdown roster was thrown onto a new planet to colonize it while being inferior to the home planet, but with less resources they've made it better than where they came from. Things make more sense, there's *more* story with *less* plot holes. They are doing a superb job of taking the talent they have and making them matter. Smackdown seems to deal with less political bullshit, and are consistently edgier. 



StylesP1 said:


> I would MUCH prefer The Revival screwing American Alpha, and Breezango getting the win because of it. Build two teams at once, get an awesome feud with AA/Revival and have *Breezango win the titles*.


Look I want this to happen so bad, I'm a HUUUUGE Breeze mark. But they are not going to put the titles on the guys who got the quickest and most embarrassing elimination on Sunday. Also, unfortunately, The Revival need to have their bullshit rematch so HHH can jerk off to "his" creation even more at the next Takeover, instead of sending the primed and ready talent to the main roster.


----------



## StylesP1

JokersLastLaugh said:


> It's obviously a personal opinion, but the majority of people on this forum prefer it to Raw. Actually on a recent episode of Raw the crowd began the Yes Chant for Smackdown to win. It was crazy and hilarious as Steph tried to make them feel stupid for it, but failed. If you haven't watched Smackdown since the brand split it seems like the Smackdown roster was thrown onto a new planet to colonize it while being inferior to the home planet, but with less resources they've made it better than where they came from. Things make more sense, there's *more* story with *less* plot holes. They are doing a superb job of taking the talent they have and making them matter. Smackdown seems to deal with less political bullshit, and are consistently edgier.
> 
> 
> 
> Look I want this to happen so bad, I'm a HUUUUGE Breeze mark. But they are not going to put the titles on the guys who got the quickest and most embarrassing elimination on Sunday. Also, unfortunately, The Revival need to have their bullshit rematch so HHH can jerk off to "his" creation even more at the next Takeover, instead of sending the primed and ready talent to the main roster.


Its a cryin' shame. Breeze and Fandango together with the belts would be must see TV for me. So entertaining, both are good in the ring, both have charisma for days...

Its sad what they are doing right now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Any chance they quirky booking Nikki to look like a total fucking tool for a change?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Look I want this to happen so bad, I'm a HUUUUGE Breeze mark. But they are not going to put the titles on the guys who got the quickest and most embarrassing elimination on Sunday.


The New Day are the longest-reigning WWE Tag Team Champions in history and they weren't exactly far behind Breezedango in terms of getting eliminated in ridiculously easy fashion.



StylesP1 said:


> Its a cryin' shame. Breeze and Fandango together with the belts would be must see TV for me. So entertaining, both are good in the ring, both have charisma for days...
> 
> Its sad what they are doing right now.


As much as I will never, ever fail to say out loud "okay, who hired the male strippers?" whenever they appear in their fashion police get-up, I honestly would love to see them actually be successful. They just seem like such a better double-act than Slater and Rhyno and could really be bizarrely awesome with the Tag Team Championships.

Normally I wouldn't have said that, but given I also said New Day were too much of a comedic clown act to be serious champions and have been getting proven demonstrably wrong for 457 days and counting by this point I'm more open to giving the unusual double-acts a chance to shine.


----------



## Crasp

Once Slater & Rhyno split, the SD tag division could be GOAT.


----------



## AHHHCHOOO

Breezango are fucking horrible. You guys are joking yourselves.


----------



## Pongo

bryan on the preshow


----------



## shutupchico

eva marie needs to make her return tonight. i disagree about breezango being horrible, they're making their gimmick work right now.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see what Daniel says on the pre-show...


----------



## Pongo

jesus miz is so on fire it's unbeliveble


----------



## Cipher

https://mobile.twitter.com/cfortsgottalock/status/801217962464133120

Bunch tarped off.


----------



## StylesP1

Cipher said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/cfortsgottalock/status/801217962464133120
> 
> Bunch tarped off.


4 shows in 4 nights will do that. Awful system in place.


----------



## Ace

StylesP1 said:


> 4 shows in 4 nights will do that. Awful system in place.


 SD will always feel the effects... Should move it to Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Owens burning Otunga


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801159051900055553


----------



## StylesP1

Dasha Fuentes or however you spell it is awful. Where the fuck is Charly?


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Dasha Fuentes or however you spell it is awful. Where the fuck is Charly?


Charly is awesome.


----------



## Ace

StylesP1 said:


> Dasha Fuentes or however you spell it is awful. Where the fuck is Charly?


 Moved to Raw.


----------



## StylesP1

Ace said:


> Moved to Raw.


She was just on the SDL preshow like 10 minutes ago. She should be doing all of the backstage shit. This Dasha girl needs a TON of practice.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801123239661621248


----------



## Dolorian

Ok let's see what goes down tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

excited for this one tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Raw was... surprisingly enjoyable last night. 

Expecting nothing less from the men/women in blue tonight! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Well, good to see Shane's not dead. (Y)


----------



## Ronzilla

can't believe this warrior is walking after watching his head hit the mat 10 times in a row by roman reigns spear attempting to complete that coast to coast...props to money-mac right here


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, good to see Shane ok. He looked fucked up after that Spear.


----------



## Phaedra

fuck, does he even know where he is? i'm just glad to see him okay.


----------



## wkc_23

Good to see Shane alright, after that botched spear bump.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn that hit must've been serious. No Shane O'Mac shuffle, no dancing.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Damn, good to see Shane ok. He looked fucked up after that Spear.


Good to see he is ok, looks like he is still hurting from the bumps.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shane is insane! He jumps off the Hell in a Cell cage and gets piledrivered at Wrestlemania, and then he still shows up on Raw the following night feeling the effects.

He dives to the announce table and gets Speared to oblivion at Survivor Series, and he still shows up to work 2 nights later.


----------



## wwe9391

Soul Man Danny B said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801123239661621248


I hope wwe keeps Cesaro on Raw for shits and giggles


----------



## StylesP1

Great to see Shane tonight!


----------



## wkc_23

I. HATE. THAT. CHANT.


----------



## Godway

You still got what?


----------



## Hawkke

Ohh don't encourage Shane to get back in the ring.. I can't watch him go glassy eyed again (N)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

YEAH!

YEAH!

YEAH!

BOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Therapy

Even Shane can't sell Roman to the crowd. :lol


----------



## Abisial

If they aren't turning Dean heel I dunno wtf they are doing.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I find a little cringe that Shane needs to use every wrestler nickname. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck... 

This lame attempt to further elevate Reigns. :eyeroll


----------



## Pongo

i'm hearing some boos for ambrose


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose is definitely getting his presence up, no lie.


----------



## Headliner

At first I couldn't buy Dean's lunatic gimmick because it didn't feel natural at all. Felt like too much acting. I can buy it more now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Therapy said:


> Even Shane can't sell Roman to the crowd. :lol


I'm not surprised. Roman got the fucking _Rock_ booed.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ambrose smacking Shane on the back like he gives no fucks. :lol


----------



## Phaedra

awwww, he's had a nice haircut  lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> At first I couldn't buy Dean's lunatic gimmick because it didn't feel natural at all. Felt like too much acting. I can buy it more now.


They've let him be more of himself rather than being fed everything.


----------



## the_hound

he comes the guy that looks like a foot


----------



## wwe9391

AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck...
> 
> This lame attempt to further elevate Reigns.


:lol I love it cause WWE gives no fucks and will push Roman regardless


----------



## Therapy

fpalm this fucking geek needs to fuck off


----------



## DammitChrist

Shouldn't this guy be in the hospital?


----------



## Hawkke

IT'S John O' Clock Motherhuggers!!

Manatee John?
fpalm


----------



## Godway

So now Dean needs Ellsworth to get heat? Crowd sounds like they're over it right now.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fuck off


----------



## Lothario

@Dolorian


:maury


----------



## StylesP1

"He looks like a lower case i" - JBL


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> @Dolorian
> 
> 
> :maury


I can only laugh at this point because otherwise I'll just cry :ha


----------



## Buster Baxter

Ambrose with the pandering please stop...


----------



## Kabraxal

Ambrose is irritating tonight.


----------



## AmWolves10

Dean ambrose getting cheap pops.


----------



## Abisial

Heel Dean INCOMING :mark: LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## Hawkke

I think we might however see a Dean Vs. Shane match before too long :lol

Actually, I think that could be a good one, and I don't think Dean would kill Shane in the process like Mr. Lookinstrong247365


----------



## DammitChrist

StylesP1 said:


> "He looks like a lower case i" - JBL


lol I actually see it :lmao


----------



## wwe9391

Its SO obvious that Ellsworth is costing Dean the match at TLC


----------



## Prayer Police

Dean is pretty touchy/feely with Shane


----------



## AngryConsumer

This sumbitch gets a contract faster than Slater... Come on now.


----------



## Therapy

Dean will return to fuckery up the main even through the crowd


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Alright_Mate

Love or hate Ellsworth he always nails his facial expressions.


----------



## Lothario

Are they trying to subtly kickstart another McMahon/Austin here with Dean & Shane?


----------



## SpeedStick

The start of Ambrose leaving to RAW


----------



## StylesP1

GOAT :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

Crowd reacting the way they are supposed to. Good stuff.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>



- Marik Swift


----------



## AngryConsumer

GOAT incoming! :mark:

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Abisial said:


> Heel Dean INCOMING :mark: LET'S FUCKING GO


He's been tweening it for awhile, he'll probably do something heelish tonight.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Has Styles got a cold?


----------



## Mra22

Styles is the best


----------



## StylesP1

AJ sounds a little under the weather. A bad cold or something.


----------



## AmWolves10

Ambrose is such a weak talent. No presence at all.


----------



## Pongo

oh please not again


----------



## the_hound

aj vs the foot in a ladder match tonight oooooooooooooooooh


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Are they trying to subtly kickstart another McMahon/Austin here with Dean & Shane?


Well Dean does need a WM opponent worthy enough for him if Cena vs Taker, and Orton vs AJ happens. He's been there done that with Bray.


----------



## Dolorian

At least with a contract we know the damn jobber stays on SD.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Alright_Mate said:


> Love or hate Ellsworth he always nails his facial expressions.


Agree 100%. Guy can tell a story just with his expressions.


----------



## Prayer Police

Tables, Ladders, & Chins match


----------



## Master Bate

AJ PUTTING OVER ELLSWORTH IN A LADDER MATCH!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AmWolves10 said:


> Ambrose is such a weak talent. No presence at all.


----------



## Lothario

It's bizarre. I know PPVs are smarkier but Ambrose always over during live events and SD. Those fans leave him hanging when stakes are the highest though and they've really gotta remedy that.


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear to god are they seriously gonna have Ellsworth beat AJ 3 times? Fucking really? Get that fucking ET looking fucker off tv already.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Does anbody have a live stream for me? Would be so sweet


----------



## AmWolves10

I don't get why Ambrose gets to interfere every match. That's what's going to happen tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth looks like a really ugly Jeff Hardy.


----------



## the_hound

there you go the foot is in the rumble


----------



## Mra22

Ambrose will come out and help him


----------



## Ace

This is dumb as fuck.

SD is a train wreck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

....... 

They're going to have Ellsworth get a W in the W/L column over Styles in a ladder match? 

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mainboy

wkc_23 said:


> Ellsworth looks like a really ugly chinless Jeff Hardy.


FTFY


----------



## Godway

WE'VE ALREADY SEEN THIS SHIT.

Fucking hell, stop already. OH GEE I WONDER IF DEAN AMBROSE COMES BACK TO GIVE THIS MAKEAWISH RETARD HIS CONTRACT.

RAW was already better than this show.


----------



## Therapy

So obvious Dean is going to cost AJ a match against Ellsworth

*AGAIN*


----------



## Prayer Police

Ellsworth, you got greedy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


> It's bizarre. I know PPVs are smarkier but Ambrose always over during live events and SD. Those fans leave him hanging when stakes are the highest though and they've really gotta remedy that.


It's not that it's just the smarks are much more vocal on PPVs.


----------



## Master Bate

Ellsworth is a main eventer tho!


----------



## Dolorian

Absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## bradatar

This is so stupid. Did RAW and SD trade writers? What in the fuck?


----------



## Headliner

Dean randomly shows up after being kicked out.:lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Can AJ please have one fucking week where he doesn't have to interact with Ellsworth? His entire title reign has involved Ellsworth.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

ELLSWORTH WITH THOSE GRAPEFRUITS


----------



## Ace

SD is worse than Raw, officlal now.

AJ 0-3 against Ellsworth and another title shot for ellsworth


----------



## Godway

You can tell Vince is infatuated with this shit. It's Hornswaggle and Zach Gowen all over again.


----------



## Cipher

I dunno why WWE is hellbent on having an inept heel World Champion.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I like that Kalisto isn't completely buried.


----------



## Headliner

If Miz needs Maryse's help beating Kallisto.:no:


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> SD is worse than Raw, officlal now.
> 
> AJ 0-3 against Ellsworth and another title shot for ellsworth


I can't fathom it...awful.


----------



## DammitChrist

I want Miz to Skullcrush Kallisto :mark:


----------



## the_hound

no mauro , i'm out


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ace said:


> SD is worse than Raw, officlal now.
> 
> AJ 0-3 against Ellsworth and another title shot for ellsworth


:kobefacepalm :kobefacepalm :kobefacepalm


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> Can AJ please have one fucking week where he doesn't have to interact with Ellsworth? His entire title reigns has involved Ellsworth.


Might as well get used to it cause its pretty clear James is gonna cost Dean the title at TLC and be Ays little sidekick. He will probably be involved with AJs match with Taker


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I would love for Dean to drop Ellsworth and his reasoning being him being distracted but we know that isn't happening.


----------



## Therapy

Godway said:


> You can tell Vince is infatuated with this shit. It's Hornswaggle and Zach Gowen all over again.


It's even worse this time around.. Good lord this is really happening..


----------



## Mra22

In Vino Veritas said:


> Does anbody have a live stream for me? Would be so sweet


Here you go

http://www.strikeout.mobi/wwe/393357/1/wwe-smackdown-live


----------



## Abisial

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's been tweening it for awhile, he'll probably do something heelish tonight.


I know, just can't wait for them to fully pull the trigger and to remove all the crowd pandering and maybe freshen up his moveset a bit.


----------



## SpeedStick

AngryConsumer said:


> .......
> 
> They're going to have Ellsworth get a W in the W/L column over Styles in a ladder match?
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


and a future world title match


This is starting to feel like TNA , WWE just having title matches , after title matches.........TNA everybody gets a title match era now in the WWE


----------



## StylesP1

AJ is by far the best talent this shit company has, and they constantly have him in matches with a jobber...

Did they fire Ryan Ward? Did Road Dogg leave SDL creative? Did Raw and SDL switch teams?


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> At least with a contract we know the damn jobber stays on SD.



You mean you wouldn't want him conjoined to Seth's hip??! :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> AJ is by far the best talent this shit company has, and they constantly have him in matches with a jobber...
> 
> Did they fire Ryan Ward? Did Road Dogg leave SDL creative? Did Raw and SDL switch teams?


Seems like McMahon has even more of a stranglehold over the SDL booking, after a strong months of shitting all over the "flagship show" Raw.


----------



## wwe9391

I bet this is Vince's sick way of sticking it to the fans who think SD is a better show.


----------



## Pongo

i don't understand why are they trying so hard to kill the main event scene... you have two fucking week to build tlc and you waste one of em on fucking ellsworth... it's not the time for comedy act, it's time to build the champion and the challenger dammit


----------



## Ronzilla

survivor series = best ppv this calendar year by far


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Could you imagine the end of WrestleMania 33...

Bill Goldberg as the WWE Universal Champion and James Ellsworth as the WWE World Champion... :sodone

:ha at this point, I'm not putting anything past WWE.


----------



## Phaedra

fingers crossed Corbin wrecks Kallisto again lol,


----------



## DammitChrist

Godway said:


> WE'VE ALREADY SEEN THIS SHIT.
> 
> Fucking hell, stop already. OH GEE I WONDER IF DEAN AMBROSE COMES BACK TO GIVE THIS MAKEAWISH RETARD HIS CONTRACT.
> 
> RAW was already better than this show.


IMO Raw has generally been the better show since No Mercy. If not, then both shows have been about the same.

I doubt tonight's episode will beat Raw's episode last night.


----------



## SovereignVA

I actually liked Ellsworth as a 1-2 week thing, but SDs main event scene has so much more to offer than to be built around him.


----------



## Abisial

Damn sending him out to the cold without a coat, Shane? Heelish af


----------



## Therapy

RAW = Title holder feuding with a list
Smackdown = Title holder feuding with a indy jobber

This is real life


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear SD just revolves around Ellsworth now, i get it the guy is funny and he's weird looking and a great underdog guy the crowd can root for but fuck enough is enough already, stop ruining the main event scene for this fucking jobber. I mean didn't Orton even say in an interview he's baffled Ellsworth is still here? Its fucking dumb, this pathetic jobber has no fucking right being given this much exposure on tv, i mean they've built the entire fucking show around him. 

At least put him in the fucking midcard ins segments with Slater and Rhyno, he has no fucking business in world title matches and beating the best fucking talent thy got on the roster AJ Styles.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> You mean you wouldn't want him conjoined to Seth's hip??! :lol


Yeah nah hopefully not...:lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

"You want to see the world champion get treated with more respect? You mean you DON'T want to see a damn circus?"










"FUCK YOU that's why."


----------



## bradatar

Corbin better come wreck Kalisto again and set up a feud with Miz for the belt. This is bullshit. FUCKING horrible RAW is now better than SD. Good god.


----------



## KingCosmos

SAMCRO said:


> I swear SD just revolves around Ellsworth now, i get it the guy is funny and he's weird looking and a great underdog guy the crowd can root for but fuck enough is enough already, stop ruining the main event scene for this fucking jobber. I mean didn't Orton even say in an interview he's baffled Ellsworth is still here? Its fucking dumb, this pathetic jobber has no fucking right being given this much exposure on tv, i mean they've built the entire fucking show around him.
> 
> At least put him int he fucking midcard ins segments with Slater and Rhyno, he has no fucking business in world title matches and beating the best fucking talent thy gon the roster AJ Styles.


By TLC he will be out the main event


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> Well Dean does need a WM opponent worthy enough for him if Cena vs Taker, and Orton vs AJ happens. He's been there done that with Bray.


I don't think that Cena vs Taker is happening but I fully expect Orton vs Styles. I'd personally like a heel Ambrose vs Undertaker. If Dean had '14 momentum, I'd be for a Cena feud as the crowd would be concretely split but he's sorta stumbling now so I'm iffy on that one. If he's going to get over against Cena, we need to Ambrose from the No Mercy build. The guy he is currently would be destroyed by the fans tbh.


----------



## Ace

This shit with Ambrose and Ellsworth can't end soon enough.

Both of them have dragged AJ down.

WWE so desperate to kill AJ's momentum so he doesn't become a threat for their chosen ones.


----------



## Mox Girl

I would laugh so hard if Dean turns on Ellsworth though and costs him the match. Not cos he wants AJ to win but cos Ellsworth has been stealing his damned spotlight...


----------



## Pongo

DammitC said:


> IMO Raw has generally been the better show since No Mercy. If not, then both shows have been about the same.
> 
> I doubt tonight's episode will beat Raw's episode last night.


smackdown's quality took a freefall since no mercy, but i'm not sure i would call raw the better show, certainly not last week at the very least


----------



## SAMCRO

wwe9391 said:


> I bet this is Vince's sick way of sticking it to the fans who think SD is a better show.


But SD and Raw is both HIS shows why's he gotta be in competition with his own fucking show? he acts as if he wants to sabotage it and its his own fucking show. 

Anyways wasn't the main point of the brand split to get SD more viewers? I don't get his fucking logic.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Lol @ a jobber entrance for a title match.... Ellsworth still being here is urging me to cut this shit off.


----------



## Ronzilla

Ambrose turning into Stone Cold?


----------



## Headliner

I remember when it was a big deal that Razor was a 4 time IC Champion. Now geeks like Barrett and Miz are 5 and 6 time champions.


----------



## Ace

Therapy said:


> RAW = Title holder feuding with a list
> Smackdown = Title holder feuding with a indy jobber
> 
> This is real life


 This is why no one gives a shit about the WWE, they treat most of their main eventers like dirt and only give the rocket to their chosen ones.


----------



## Sure Umm

Kalisto is up there with Roman Reigns in terms of awfulness.


----------



## AmWolves10

This is so bad. Now they're going to have Ambrose come out and lay out aj styles to end a show once again. feels like this will be at least the 4th or 5th straight time. Will AJ ever get to stand tall in the ring to end a show?


----------



## Hawkke

Ellsworth's current position and the salt surrounding it tickles my inner WWE hatred to no end. Just like Goldberg Saturday, totally glorious.


----------



## Therapy

WWE needs to ban suicide dives.. So sick of them spammed every show..


----------



## Ronzilla

Ambrose Girl said:


> I would laugh so hard if Dean turns on Ellsworth though and costs him the match. Not cos he wants AJ to win but cos Ellsworth has been stealing his damned spotlight...


Ellsworth is not stealing his spotlight, he's shining bright like a diamond!


----------



## Godway

DammitC said:


> IMO Raw has generally been the better show since No Mercy. If not, then both shows have been about the same.
> 
> I doubt tonight's episode will beat Raw's episode last night.


RAW was reallllllly bad after the split. And it's still generally bad now. The only difference is SD is starting to sink to their level, too. SD's two hours though. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Lothario

Really hope this is leading to Ambrose planting Shane with Dirty Deeds. Cheer or boo, he needs something to kick him in the ass and set him apart from the roster. they're slowly building to him being a loose cannon so I'm hoping his heel run or a *legit* tweener run is coming.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hawkke said:


> Ellsworth's current position and the salt surrounding it tickles my inner WWE hatred to no end. Just like Goldberg Saturday, totally glorious.


Goldberg made sense. This thing with Ellsworth just continues to dilute any heat a championship feud should have.


----------



## Pongo

Ace said:


> This shit with Ambrose and Ellsworth can't end soon enough.
> 
> Both of them have dragged AJ down.
> 
> WWE so desperate to kill AJ's momentum so he doesn't become a threat for their chosen ones.


no need to get paranoid now, it's been reported multiple times they see value in him

they probably honestly think they are either helping him or not damaging him.. not like that's any less alarming though


----------



## Hawkke

Abisial said:


> Damn sending him out to the cold without a coat, Shane? Heelish af


This man has no pity! Ambrose has a family dammit!!
:jr


----------



## Ronzilla

Does this mean Taker will see Ambrose soon? oooooo saucy


----------



## Lothario

Ace said:


> This shit with Ambrose and Ellsworth can't end soon enough.
> 
> Both of them have dragged AJ down.
> 
> WWE so desperate to kill AJ's momentum so he doesn't become a threat for their chosen ones.


Yeah, it hasn't negatively affected Dean at all. He's totally where he'd be if he'd remained the No nonsense asshole from October. :lol Gtfo.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pongo said:


> smackdown's quality took a freefall since no mercy, but i'm not sure i would call raw the better show, certainly not last week at the very least


Yea, I guess I was just focusing on Raw's positives while forgetting about its negatives. I thought last night was a good episode


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> Yeah, it hasn't negatively affected Dean at all. He's totally where he'd be if he'd remained the No nonsense asshole from October. :lol Gtfo.


 Dean has been dragged down by booking and Ellsworth, no AJ is suffering the same fate with AJ feuding with goofy Ambrose and jobber Ellsworth.

They're seriously going to have their world champion lose to a jobber 3 times.. and they fucking wonder why they can't create megastars..


----------



## Abisial

The forced references from Mauro are getting a bit much.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Kalisto :maury


----------



## the_hound

was that a fuck up or what?


----------



## Therapy

Corbin gonna have a hot feud with Kalisto.. :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jack the Ripper

Elswooth is going over AJ again tonight.

Elswouth 3 - 0 AJ Styles


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy MizGiving everyone!! 

Get him Corbin!

Edit: Ziggler with the Superkick


----------



## Kabraxal

I think I'm going back to Inquisition. I'm sick of being bored by this crap. SDL was going well but apparently Vince is now more involved again.


----------



## the_hound

oh ffs not another match between these two


----------



## Sure Umm

They are determined not to show Maryse's butt and that makes me sad.


----------



## Pongo

it annoys me to no end how bad is kallisto with the basic things, what's the point of all that highflying if you botch grabbing a lag for a pin


----------



## Therapy

Oh ffs.. They going to continue this Miz / Dolph feud?


----------



## Headliner

So Gigglez/Miz and Kallisto/Corbin at TLC.

Maybe they do a tag match next week involving them 4.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ladder Match at TLC, right?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Raw better than Smackdown comments :lol

Their main event scenes are just as bad, Smackdown goes down the comedic route, Raw has a Champion that they couldn't give two shits about.


----------



## SAMCRO

mmmmmm Alexa's hotness just made this show better


----------



## Mra22

Becky and Alexis looking good


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo Becky's got BARS


----------



## Abisial

Shane looks pissed :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Becky lynch is beyond cringe


----------



## Lothario

Get the title off of Becky. Plot twist, though; she attacked Nikki. :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos

God Becky's accent is just too strong


----------



## Godway

Did someone assault Nattie backstage and the rape whistle is her new rib gimmick?


----------



## wkc_23

Natayla has got to drop that whistle. Shit's annoying.


----------



## Mainboy

Shane looks bored :ha


----------



## DammitChrist

lol so is Natalya's gimmick supposed to be a middle-age cat lady?


----------



## wwe9391

SAMCRO said:


> But SD and Raw is both HIS shows why's he gotta be in competition with his own fucking show? he acts as if he wants to sabotage it and its his own fucking show.
> 
> Anyways wasn't the main point of the brand split to get SD more viewers? I don't get his fucking logic.


Cause he is crazy and Raw will always be his baby. He never wanted to do the brand split but had no choice when USA network was breathing down his neck about the SD ratings.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky! :homer

Bliss! :homer 

Nattie... :eyeroll


----------



## SovereignVA

Is there gonna be a "Shane Quits" storyline?

Whys he so mad?


----------



## Pongo

Therapy said:


> Oh ffs.. They going to continue this Miz / Dolph feud?


was there any doubt? they have two weeks to build a feud and ziggler has the rematch clause..


----------



## Hawkke

The Cleaner said:


> Goldberg made sense. This thing with Ellsworth just continues to dilute any heat a championship feud should have.


Going to preface this with the fact that I'm loving Ellsworth being in the WWE, in a small part because so many others so angry, but mostly because it's a feel good story. I just find it hilarious top to bottom, complete vindication week after week of each time I say WWE has no more capability of running a coherent show than a barrel of fish swimming in cheep vodka. (Y)


----------



## Mra22

Ambrose :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCosmos said:


> God Becky's accent is just too strong


I know it really is, its hard for me to enjoy any of her promos.


----------



## Headliner

Dean coming back again.:lol:done


----------



## Godway

:lol Okay the end to that segment was great.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Wtf Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Therapy

What kind of a fucking abomination of a pizza is that? Whoever made that should be embarrassed their product is on TV


----------



## SovereignVA

OOH I think they're building towards Ambrose getting suspended when he interferes in the ladder match.

Dean: I heard it, loved it

:lmao :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose & Becky are great :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

One good segment finally. Can we just get 2 hours of becky and alexa?


----------



## Sure Umm

Shane McMahon doesn't know how to hold a piece of pizza. How unrelateable.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Apparently RAW and SD have swapped writing teams. Since when does the FM give a fuck about somebody getting attacked at ringside? And if he does, why not anything about Corbin too? SD is slipping down the dark hole. 

And the four idiot announcer thing has to go, too.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fucking Ambrose! :HA


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> I don't think that Cena vs Taker is happening but I fully expect Orton vs Styles. I'd personally like a heel Ambrose vs Undertaker. If Dean had '14 momentum, I'd be for a Cena feud as the crowd would be concretely split but he's sorta stumbling now so I'm iffy on that one. If he's going to get over against Cena, we need to Ambrose from the No Mercy build. The guy he is currently would be destroyed by the fans tbh.


Why don't you see Taker vs Cena happening? Its the last big match Taker can have at WM now that Sting is retired. Cena vs Ambrose is more of a summertime feud. Ambrose is slowly becoming what Reigns is when it comes to the fans


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hey, everybody, Shane's alive!


----------



## shutupchico

seems like ambrose has worn out his welcome with fans


----------



## Phaedra

I HEARD IT LOVED IT! lol. okay, they have written complete fucking chaos for sure. lol.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Therapy said:


> What kind of a fucking abomination of a pizza is that? Whoever made that should be embarrassed their product is on TV


That sh*t looked like a pie :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> What kind of a fucking abomination of a pizza is that? Whoever made that should be embarrassed their product is on TV


It looked like a wet rag with cheese melted on top!

:ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Therapy said:


> What kind of a fucking abomination of a pizza is that? Whoever made that should be embarrassed their product is on TV


Don't worry, it's probably crap that's been sitting in catering for several hours.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man that commentary table looks way too fucking crowded, i seriously don't get why they insist on keeping Otunga i really don't, stick his ass on Main event and Superstars doing commentary he has no business being on live tv.


----------



## Sure Umm

Wait, is Tom Phillips on commentary too now? FOUR ANNOUNCERS?


----------



## Pongo

dean is killing me today:lmao

i'm loving all this interactions btw


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

SovereignVA said:


> Is there gonna be a "Shane Quits" storyline?
> 
> Whys he so mad?


Cause he's annoyed with this non sense like we all are apparently. All so CRINGE


----------



## frankthetank91

Becky you are a dime but cringe as fuck. Whoever wanted to take away her promo time had a valid point.


----------



## Hawkke

SovereignVA said:


> Is there gonna be a "Shane Quits" storyline?
> 
> Whys he so mad?


Because he got the shit speared out of him and Ambrose kept poking his shoulders and ribs every minute at the start of the show.


----------



## the_hound

Sure Umm said:


> They are determined not to show Maryse's butt and that makes me sad.


haha ambrose in the background


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I better see this in a sig [USER]Rated R Maryse[/USER]


----------



## Kabraxal

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> SovereignVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there gonna be a "Shane Quits" storyline?
> 
> Whys he so mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause he's annoyed with this non sense like we all are apparently. All so CRINGE
Click to expand...

Wouldn't doubt its the same thing that made him bail before... this doesn't feel like the sane show it has been. It feels like before the draft tonight.


----------



## frankthetank91

Ambrose is garbage and is looking like a jobber again. Guy should be in IC title picture.


----------



## Kabraxal

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Brandough

Am i the only one that feels that Baron Corbin should be in the main event scene?


----------



## Phaedra

They seem to be writing that there is utter chaos in the locker room, no one knocks to go into the office, everyone just interrupts matches, a fucking tag team turmoil that'll (I predict) descend into a pier six brawl ... it's a night of run ins and lack of control and of course Ambrose just showing up wherever Shane is lol. 

I love it, they are going down the route that Smackdown isn't a well oiled ship like Raw is. No discipline and that's why they overall lost on Sunday.


----------



## Godway

SAMCRO said:


> Man that commentary table looks way too fucking crowded, i seriously don't get why they insist on keeping Otunga i really don't, stick his ass on Main event and Superstars doing commentary he has no business being on live tv.


One time Meltzer was talking about how bad he is, and said he'd say why Otunga was there but didn't want to get a bunch of shit that would be started from saying it. Then just said he's there because "he has to be there". Basically, he's implying that Otunga fills their black quota for the SD booth.


----------



## frankthetank91

Brandough said:


> Am i the only one that feels that Baron Corbin should be in the main event scene?


Yes


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin/Kane. Ehh......


----------



## bonkertons

Sure Umm said:


> Wait, is Tom Phillips on commentary too now? FOUR ANNOUNCERS?


I actually like Phillips, but yeah it's too much. Otunga is clearly the guy who stands out in a bad way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Brandough said:


> Am i the only one that feels that Baron Corbin should be in the main event scene?


I feel he needs to wrestle in whatever shirt he was just wearing.


----------



## shutupchico

if ambrose was doing these segments a year ago, the crowd would be eating it up. interesting to see his descent.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Omg KANE, this show is getting shut off. Too bad there is nothing else on, I need to get my dick sucked, goodbye


----------



## Jack the Ripper

the_hound said:


> haha ambrose in the background


That's dolph fool :|


----------



## AngryConsumer

Any time MOJO is on my TV or streaming device.... :tripsscust


----------



## Mra22

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel he needs to wrestle in whatever shirt he was just wearing.


:lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Holy Jesus there's a lotta fluff and an assload of commercials in this 2-hour show compared to last night's 3.


----------



## Sure Umm

lol at Otunga ripping on Miz's lack of athleticism, then praising fucking Konnor.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Just got back from Thanksgiving shopping. What did I miss?


----------



## wkc_23

Get MoJo off my TV, pls.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ambrose has been gold tonight.


----------



## shutupchico

smackdown seriously missing cena


----------



## the_hound

BeckyGOAT said:


> That's dolph fool :|


i know that, i was talking about lynch making the joke and ambrose saying that was funny in the background


----------



## Dolorian

shutupchico said:


> smackdown seriously missing cena


Nah what SD needs is get rid of that jobber.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wtf is Mojo wrestling in? Did he lose his trunks in luggage at the airport or what?


----------



## SovereignVA

I hope the Usos win.

I'm one of the few who liked face Usos, but heel Usos are sooooooo badass


----------



## Kabraxal

Since WM is right around the corner... we have to expect more of this kind of show don't we?


----------



## Phaedra

Oh I misconstrued this match as the one when all the tag teams are in the ring at the same time, that's called a thunder tag or something eh? anyway this is okay, good fun.


----------



## nyelator

SAMCRO said:


> mmmmmm Alexa's hotness just made this show better


Dam right Jesus every week shes on TV is one week my depression goes away


----------



## FITZ

I've been enjoying the show a lot so far. Also I feel like there have been a lot of weird song references tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hawkke said:


> Going to preface this with the fact that I'm loving Ellsworth being in the WWE, in a small part because so many others so angry, but mostly because it's a feel good story. I just find it hilarious top to bottom, complete vindication week after week of each time I say WWE has no more capability of running a coherent show than a barrel of fish swimming in cheep vodka. (Y)


I got no problem with Ellsworth on the main roster, just with him in the title feud.


----------



## shutupchico

Dolorian said:


> Nah what SD needs is get rid of that jobber.


ellsworth u mean? he's more entertaining than half the roster though.


----------



## Mra22

Breezango looking like some gay cops


----------



## bonkertons

Push Breezango....or at least Breeze.


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> Nah what SD needs is get rid of that jobber.


that would be a start, but shit like kane vs corbin and hype bros vs ascensions it's hating the fans for no reason

i didn't do anything to them why are they punishing me


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

This tag team turmoil shit is a dumb-ass fucking format.


----------



## SAMCRO

American Alpha has to win this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Remeber how great this MF was in NXT ?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Breezeango! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

shutupchico said:


> ellsworth u mean? he's more entertaining than half the roster though.


I refuse to name him who shall not be named but yes that's who I mean. I don't see what is entertaining or funny about him. He is poison for the main event scene and needs to get out.


----------



## Phaedra

I'd really like to see The Revival show up as the final tag team and face AA


----------



## FITZ

Vaudvillians just need to call it quits


----------



## wkc_23

The vaudvillians :HA :HA


----------



## Mra22

I hope The Usos win


----------



## Lothario

Vaudevillians:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Just give me the Top Guys!


----------



## Headliner

Hood Usos.:mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Why are these things happening?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Aiden English got his I don't give a fuck anymore beard. You guys notice that anytime someone like him gets relegated to doing nothing essentially they stop shaving? Ken Anderson did the same thing in TNA.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And I hate wrestlers in white pants. Lame.


----------



## DammitChrist

I like how Breezango was protected. They lost via roll-up.

The Usos might win this. They deserve it after last night's performance 

Edit: I'm fine with American Alpha winning too!


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Pongo

Mra22 said:


> I hope The Usos win


agree since the turn they are really bringing it


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

People may disagree, but I've felt nothing for AA since they've come to the main roster. I'm starting to think it was solely the eternal excellence of the The Revival that made them seem great.


----------



## Lothario

Someone please gif that kid vibing to The Uso's theme:maury


----------



## AngryConsumer

Gangster Usos! :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

The uso with the black beater on is out of shape as fuck


----------



## Buster Baxter

Bring his ass over here


----------



## wkc_23

Rhyno looks like a damn vampire tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

And another fucking commercial. Good lord.


----------



## Abisial

"Ey Uce! Bring his ass over here!" 


:lol


----------



## wwetna1

Lil brother in the crowd feeling the Usos trap theme. Usos walking out like bosses over dumbasses. 

Uce bring that ass to me


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Vaudvillains are BEYOND buried lol never seen a tag team get pinned that fucking quick. I'm just still baffled they're still a team, its obvious that dumb fucking gimmick isn't working at all, fans give absolutely ZERO fucks about them.


----------



## Kabraxal

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> People may disagree, but I've felt nothing for AA since they've come to the main roster. I'm starting to think it was solely the eternal excellence of the The Revival that made them seem great.


More like they got good segments instead of being simply tossed out there... the main roster just does not get wrestling 101.


----------



## Lothario

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> People may disagree, but I've felt nothing for AA since they've come to the main roster. I'm starting to think it was solely the eternal excellence of the The Revival that made them seem great.


Fans haven't been given a reason to care. They got more mic time in NXT and Gable in particular helped endear them to audiences with his outtakes. They've been given zero on the main roster as far as character and if you didn't watch NXT, you have no reason to care about them.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Leave revival in NXT. The main roster will ruin them like they do everything. Just give me Orton so I can shut this shit off.


----------



## wwetna1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> People may disagree, but I've felt nothing for AA since they've come to the main roster. I'm starting to think it was solely the eternal excellence of the The Revival that made them seem great.


They fed off the Revival for one kind of like Swagger fed off Christian in ECW and seemed bigger than he was. 

Oh and the fact is the Usos stepped the fuck up and showed why they are the true best tag team on the roster and have been for years. They didn't give them bitches the spotlight,and Alpha hasn't manned up and took it with their performances in the ring, let alone the the small character and mannerism things that go beyond knowing moves


----------



## Lothario

Dueling Uso chants. :lol

Uso's are legit the Cena of the tag team division.


----------



## DammitChrist

"Let's Go Usos! Usos suck!" chants? Holy shit! Is this real?? Wow


----------



## AmWolves10

lmao listen to these smarks chanting for the usos


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SD is dragging tonight.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Headliner

Was that a botch? Uso went to kick him and it didn't go as planned so they just looked at each other for a quick second?


----------



## wkc_23

Gangsta heel Usos are the best Usos.


----------



## Sure Umm

wkc_23 said:


> Rhyno looks like a damn vampire tonight.


I was thinking Seth Rogen.

Now there's potential for that stoner Halloween flick we've all been clamoring for.


----------



## the_hound

Lothario said:


> Someone please gif that kid vibing to The Uso's theme:maury


----------



## sailord

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Leave revival in NXT. The main roster will ruin them like they do everything. Just give me Orton so I can shut this shit off.


Orton won't be here tonight his wife just had his kid


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'd like to see American Alpha incorporate more Steiner Brothers tag team moves in their repertoire. That Steiner top-rope bulldog as Survivor Series was absolutely sick.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Fans haven't been given a reason to care. They got more mic time in NXT and Gable in particular helped endear them to audiences with his outtakes. They've been given zero on the main roster as far as character and if you didn't watch NXT, you have no reason to care about them.


That's a true cop out. They got the same shot to Talk Smack and put over their characters that the Hype Bros and Uso Twins were given on the NEtwork. The difference is they didn't translate it to the main audience sort of like how their slide into the ropes and pander doesn't translate because this isn't Full Sail where you bond with a certain amount of fans who eat up everything you do, just act the CWC guys


----------



## bradatar

Heel USOs are amazing fuck anyone who says otherwise. They play it off so perfect. Have them destroy Heath then give the belts to Alpha as expected by Rumble.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Leave revival in NXT. The main roster will ruin them like they do everything.


I have zero faith Vince will know how to book those guys. He'll see them as jobbers. They aren't.


----------



## Hawkke

Let's go Uso - Uso sucks chant?

:ha


----------



## Kabraxal

You know... I kinda wish SDL was simply the women, tag teams, and cw division getting a showcase. So much talent there that is getting tossed out in no win situations.


----------



## bonkertons

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> People may disagree, but I've felt nothing for AA since they've come to the main roster. I'm starting to think it was solely the eternal excellence of the The Revival that made them seem great.


AA got ridiculously over for their heel work. They were the shit in the ring and they knew it. They'd talk shit in their behind the scenes segments as well as little in-ring gestures like Gable putting someone in an arm lock, turning to Jordan and saying "should I break it?". That plus their unreal ability in the ring put them on another level.

Unfortunately though, the casuals see them as generic, athletic babyface tag team #45206 . They have no reason to get up for AA other than when they hit a big spot in the ring. It's possible that will change once they start their first real feud and put on their first real 5-star match. Otherwise, a heel run wouldn't be the worst thing in the world (ala Uso's, who have turned many haters into fans these days). Show the world what everyone saw in NXT. The cocky amateur wrestlers making the "pro's" their bitch and laughing about it.


----------



## Lothario

the_hound said:


>


Repped. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Terrible ass looking pizza.


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a dreadful three days for WWE.

For the first time since the Brand Split I'm tuning out of Smackdown, this show is a borefest.


----------



## Hawkke

Dolorian said:


>


----------



## Ace

The only good thing on SD these days is the Uso's, AA and Breezango.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I don't know what's happened to SD. It used to have it all over RAW, but the last month or so it's been the usual WWE shit. And ironically last night's RAW was mostly good.


----------



## bradatar

A Kurt Angle comeback coaching AA with the Rock coaching up heel USOs is like perfectly written on the walls. Pull the trigger boss.


----------



## wwetna1

Kabraxal said:


> You know... I kinda wish SDL was simply the women, tag teams, and cw division getting a showcase. So much talent there that is getting tossed out in no win situations.


Then Raw would be a circle jerk of Roman, Rollins, and Ambrose holding the WWE, IC, and US titles .. probably even uniting with them at one point.


----------



## Sure Umm

LOVE AA using the Steiners finish.


----------



## Dolorian

Hawkke said:


>


When it comes to the jobber? Proud of being guilty as charged :lol


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> Terrible ass looking pizza.
> https://66.media.tumblr.com/5a11700af6a8c31ef6ab9684626b1a51/tumblr_oh2nl6w2T11ug42t3o1_540.jpg[/quote]
> That is detestable.. this is Pizza
> [IMG]http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/Hawkke/Personal/chicagopizza2_zpstx4nxnss.png
> 
> 
> 
> Lothario said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling Uso chants. :lol
> Uso's are legit the Cena of the tag team division.
> 
> 
> 
> I called it, Samoan Cenas, about 2 years ago :lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

FUCK YEAH! WYATT'S!


----------



## wkc_23

RIP AA.


----------



## wwetna1

Wyatts getting them tag belts ... SD did say all the teams on SDL


----------



## Master Bate

YES!!!! THE WYATTS!!


----------



## DammitChrist

Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton joining the tag team division??? :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

wwetna1 said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know... I kinda wish SDL was simply the women, tag teams, and cw division getting a showcase. So much talent there that is getting tossed out in no win situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Raw would be a circle jerk of Roman, Rollins, and Ambrose holding the WWE, IC, and US titles .. probably even uniting with them at one point.
Click to expand...

Raw sucks anyway so don't care. The Wyatts in this? Bored again.


----------



## Godway

THAT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not buying Orton with the Wyatts at all.


----------



## Lothario

I like the idea of Orton & Wyatt as tag champs.


----------



## Brandough

Randy and Wyatt? Since when???


----------



## shutupchico

why the fuck are there 4 announcers?!?! LOL


----------



## bradatar

Okay I'm marking the fuck out for Orton and Bray as a tag team.


----------



## Therapy

WTF was that extended segment focused on the announcers? They were like a dear in headlights trying to adlib..


----------



## Mra22

I bet you Randy turns on Bray next week


----------



## Headliner

Wow that was a shocker. I was ready to celebrate with the American Alpha. Does Bray/Orton actually win next week or does Orton turn on Bray to set up the TLC match?

I'm really hoping they don't drag this Bray/Orton thing until Mania.


----------



## the_hound

so AA wont be facing slater and rhyno then, nice one wwe you fucking clueless dicks


----------



## Ace

Ellsworth getting more air time than AJ and Ambrose 

WWE in 2016 :lol

They deserve record low ratings.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh look...the jobber!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh fuck! I love that! Orton and Wyatt... :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

Very honorable of the Wyatt family to not come out and fight the American alpha right away after they beat the usos. They are more face ish than Dean Ambrose


----------



## Mainboy

Randy and Bray as tag team champions :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan nods "yes" when James said that AJ Styles has more talent in his pinky than Ellsworth's whole body :lmao

Edit: I fucking love Ambrose :lmao


----------



## shutupchico

crowd is miserable tonight


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Holy fuck Ambrose as a mountie.


----------



## Mra22

Lmbo!!! Ambrose :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus Ambrose is done.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOOOOOOL AMBROSE


----------



## wkc_23

Ambrose got me dead rn :westbrook5


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Okay, Dean as the mountie is pretty great :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Cleaner said:


> I don't know what's happened to SD. It used to have it all over RAW, but the last month or so it's been the usual WWE shit. And ironically last night's RAW was mostly good.


Mostly good? 

Both shows are as bad as each other right now.


----------



## Lothario

:evans Where are they going with Dean and Shane? This is incredible. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy fuck, Ambrose! :HA :HA :HA


----------



## wwetna1

Shane needs to take Dean's ass to the woodshed at mania and show him how to work a real hardcore match on ppv


----------



## Headliner

LSDean is the MVP of this show.:lol


----------



## Cipher

Hahah, Dean is The Mountie!


----------



## nyelator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW5lZsZJE24


----------



## bonkertons

Ambrose is gold. He AND Bryan almost broke there.


----------



## Godway

lmao, Dean officially won the crowd back tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

They were trying not to laugh lol!


----------



## wkc_23

Ok, ok. That was pretty damn good :lol


----------



## Sure Umm

Ambrose is in Turd Ferguson mode tonight. It's a funny name.


----------



## shutupchico

ok, that was funny


----------



## Mra22

Dean vs Shane incoming


----------



## Therapy

:lol Dean is hilarious tonight


----------



## Kabraxal

This is so Vince....... god this shit is awful. I didn't even see Raw and I can say it was better. Unless KO started dressing like the dream.


----------



## Phaedra

They fucking corpsed, I could hear ambrose giggling at the end there lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> LSDean is the MVP of this show.:lol


It's like everytime I want him to completely drop the comedy he'll do something amazing like this :lol


----------



## Cipher

Why is Shane so angry at Dean, I was playing 2K17


----------



## Mra22

No thanks, not interested in the lame cruiserweights


----------



## AngryConsumer

"The Lunatic Rougeau brother..." - JBL

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## TD Stinger

Love the idea of Randy and Bray going after the tag team championship. I never thought I would say this but after Survivor Series, they look good as a team.

I don’t know if Orton is just fooling them or if he really is brainwashed but hell, keep this shit going for as long as you can.


----------



## Trophies

I always liked The Mountee.


----------



## mgman

What's with Ellsworth mostly staring downwards into the distance when he talks


----------



## shutupchico

ambrose corpsing


----------



## the_hound




----------



## AmWolves10

so boring and unfunny


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m always split on Ambrose with the comedy but that Mountie shit was hilarious.


----------



## wwetna1

All I know is I see Tajirir in that video which is what matters. 

Tajiri, Dar, Tozawa, Daivari, Neese, Gulak, Sin Cara, Metallik, Gallagher, TJP, Swan, Alexander, Lince, Kendrick, and the Bollywood Boyz are all signed up and clear of indy dates thank god


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Lol Bryan couldn't keep a straight face. :lol


----------



## Hawkke

Phaedra said:


> They fucking corpsed, I could hear ambrose giggling at the end there lol.


Ambrose Corpsing?


----------



## DammitChrist

mgman said:


> What's with Ellsworth mostly staring downwards into the distance when he talks


The Foot is looking for his chin.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Loser Leaves SmackDown TLC match at the pay per view, I take it?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wwetna1 said:


> Shane needs to take Dean's ass to the woodshed at mania and show him how to work a real hardcore match on ppv


The sad thing is, it will probably be better than Ambrose/Lesnar was.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

American_Nightmare said:


> Loser Leaves SmackDown TLC match at the pay per view, I take it?


Cannot happen, SD needs Ambrose tbh.


----------



## -XERO-

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801246964448837632


----------



## Ronzilla

1 fall!


----------



## Mra22

This has been an awful Smackdown


----------



## Hawkke

Cipher said:


> Why is Shane so angry at Dean, I was playing 2K17





Hawkke said:


> Because he got the shit speared out of him and Ambrose kept poking his shoulders and ribs every minute at the start of the show.


(Y)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

Is Talking Smack on immediately after the show ends, or is it something else?


----------



## wkc_23

SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## Kabraxal

Hey, maybe our second good segment of the night?


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

mmmm, can see nat's tits through the leather


----------



## DammitChrist

Alexa Bliss just slayed David Otunga on commentary :lmao


----------



## bonkertons

TD Stinger said:


> Love the idea of Randy and Bray going after the tag team championship. I never thought I would say this but after Survivor Series, they look good as a team.
> 
> I don’t know if Orton is just fooling them or if he really is brainwashed but hell, keep this shit going for as long as you can.


Agreed. It's a good thing for everyone involved. Should help give the titles a big boost in prestige as well, and hopefully help elevate American Alpha once they inevitably feud with them.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky looking so, so good!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

I want Orton with the title but I like this Wyatt alliance. Has a Rated RKO feel to it.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## FaceTime Heel

Alexa just destroyed Otunga in less than 15 seconds


----------



## Kabraxal

Damn... Bliss burying Otunga.


----------



## Dolorian

Otunga don't try to get into an argument with Bliss you'll get owned :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I hate how Becky has to cover her stomach.

Her thighs are still a thing of beauty though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know Otunga is supposed to be a face but he acts like a straight up dick to the heels, saying Alexa doesn't deserve another title match was so fucking ridiculous. Glad Alexa destroyed him with sound logic to which Otunga had no comeback for cause he's a retard and realized she was right.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Quit fucking posing and do something, bitch.


----------



## Godway

rofl Otunga's random delivery on that line to Alexa "You tapped out" HE'S SO BAD.


----------



## nyelator

Hey it is Alexa Bliss on commentary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oMBq1vkCM


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bliss just roasting Otunga on commentary! :HA


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know Otunga is supposed to be a face but he acts like a straight up dick to the heels, saying Alexa doesn't deserve another title match was so fucking ridiculous.


Otunga is an abomination on commentary.


----------



## Ronzilla

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> mmmm, can see nat's tits through the leather


i spied and you're correct mate :ambrose


----------



## TD Stinger

God Otunga is the worst face commentator I’ve seen in a long time. I know he’s supposed to root for the good guys but you need to be at least objective and understanding of the situation. Alexa’s foot was on the ropes. The ref made a mistake. She deserves another title shot.

Support faces. That’s your job. But can you or the people talking into your headset not be a dumbass about it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Damn Natalya's Titties age fine like win


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Natayla's hair extensions came out!


----------



## -XERO-

That was too funny at the end.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801248964758552576


----------



## shutupchico

follicles falling


----------



## Mordecay

Is it just me or Becky looks a little "bigger" in an specific part of her body?


----------



## Dolorian

Sorry I like Becky and all but that straight fiya routine is just cringe.


----------



## DammitChrist

Let's have James Ellsworth vs David Otunga in a Retirement match, and have it end via Double Countout.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> God Otunga is the worst face commentator I’ve seen in a long time. I know he’s supposed to root for the good guys but you need to be at least objective and understanding of the situation. Alexa’s foot was on the ropes. The ref made a mistake. She deserves another title shot.
> 
> Support faces. That’s your job. But can you or the people talking into your headset not be a dumbass about it.


Exactly! Otunga acts like a dick to the heels and acts like the faces do no wrong at all, even something like Bliss's foot on the rope he was immediately like "No no doesn't matter Alexa tapped out she loses" he essentially acts like a heel thats rooting for the faces. He's so fucking bad and has no idea how to play a face commentator.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Holy shit, that segment w/Bryan and Dean was gold.


----------



## Hawkke

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or Becky looks a little "bigger" in an specific part of her body?


You can just say boob job, it's ok.

And I would say.. maybe, but I don't think so, just a good push up.


----------



## Therapy

Ha, did Lynch just almost have a nip slip? One piece of bra away


----------



## -XERO-

*I just stared at Becky thighs so hard....*


----------



## [email protected]

Bliss's seeming complete disinterest in this match makes me think that much more of her as a performer. She's fantastic. I can happily boo her out of respect for her skill as a Heel. Becky begrudgingly gets my cheers. I didn't think much of her career other than her match with Sasha(was great) until this program with Bliss. She's won me over as a face. I still think her heel turn will be epic.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Shorty can still get it though


----------



## shutupchico

Dolorian said:


> Sorry I like Becky and all but that straight fiya routine is just cringe.


i like bliss, but let's be honest here... it's eva whose gonna take the title off of becky.


----------



## wkc_23

BIG. BOOTY. BLISS :homer


----------



## KingCosmos

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly! Otunga acts like a dick to the heels and acts like the faces do no wrong at all, even something like Bliss's foot on the rope he was immediately like "No no doesn't matter Alexa tapped out she loses". He's so fucking bad and has no idea how to play a face commentator.


You realize commentators are micromanaged in whatever they say? He doesn't have a choice in criticizing bliss


----------



## AmWolves10

Alexa is so damn good and hot lol. She's like Trish Stratus


----------



## AngryConsumer

Thought Becky had a nip slip for a second...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wait Nattie's titties were showing ? How did I miss it

I saw Beck's near nip slip though.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Mra22 said:


> I bet you Randy turns on Bray next week


You know what happens you get way into the deep cover :booklel


----------



## the_hound




----------



## TD Stinger

DammitC said:


> Let's have James Ellsworth vs David Otunga in a Retirement match, and have it end via Double Countout.


I don’t want Ellsworth to get fired, just used less often. But if we can get rid of Otunga, it’s a sacrifice worth making.


----------



## Phaedra

Mojo just convinced me Black Friday is a bad idea.


----------



## Therapy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wait Nattie's titties were showing ? How did I miss it


No.. It's the same leather outfit she always wears.. No idea why all these people are jerking off to her boobs when they're covered in leather


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Therapy said:


> No.. It's the same leather outfit she always wears.. No idea why all these people are jerking off to her boobs when they're covered in leather


Okay thanks fam, I knew I wasn't tripping.


----------



## Pongo

smackdown was doing just fine with 2 hours, not sure why tonight they went for 3 hours


----------



## Phaedra

Pongo said:


> smackdown was doing just fine with 2 hours, not sure why tonight they went for 3 hours


eh?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

wwetna1 said:


> Shane needs to take Dean's ass to the woodshed at mania and show him how to work a real hardcore match on ppv


Dude Dean used to do syringe-through-the-cheek spots in CZW. I literally can't even watch that shit. So I'd think he's forgotten more about hardcore matches than Shane will ever know.


----------



## Pongo

Phaedra said:


> eh?


aren't we entering the 4th hour?


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Phaedra said:


> eh?


Preshow bro


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Okay thanks fam, I knew I wasn't tripping.


You can still jerk off to Becky's, boob job or just a push up, they looked nice lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RAW house show in Providence this Saturday. Not a tv taping, so it's tempting....


----------



## shutupchico

u guys can hate ellsworth, but i'm looking forward to it. both main events he had with AJ were gold. u don't need to have a technical masterpiece to have a great pro wrestling match.


----------



## Phaedra

Pongo said:


> aren't we entering the 4th hour?


oh right okay lol 

i think it's gone in really fast tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mugging of Cena said:


> Dude Dean used to do syringe-through-the-cheek spots in CZW. I literally can't even watch that shit. So I'd think he's forgotten more about hardcore matches than Shane will ever know.


Thank you for spitting some truth into whoever said that foolishness fam.


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I just stared at Becky thighs so hard....*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801250249247334400


----------



## wkc_23

TLC is looking pretty alright.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler in a Ladder match at TLC :mark:


----------



## Lothario

Becky did it, Nikki.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So Dolph puts his career on the line and that doesn't end the feud but a ladder does ? :lol

Carmella looking great and Nikki with her titties are too.


----------



## Hawkke

I think Carmella was staring at Nikki's chest :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

God bless whoever directed Nikki in this scene.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Headliner

The stip should be that Maryse is banned from the match since she screwed Ziggler twice (tried to screw him at No Mercy too), and she screwed Zayn.


----------



## wkc_23

Carmella and the Nikki Bella feud needs to end already.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh Nikki baby. I have a seat for you right here. :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO

KingCosmos said:


> You realize commentators are micromanaged in whatever they say? He doesn't have a choice in criticizing bliss


They don't tell him every last word that comes out of his mouth you know, he gets bullet points and told occasionally what to say but he has a choice in how he says the shit.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

PUPPIES PUPPIES PUPPIES


----------



## Dolorian

Didn't they have that same match at No Mercy?


----------



## Headliner

DEATH is here!

He looks fat in that suit now.


----------



## Pongo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Dolph puts his career on the line and that doesn't end the feud but a ladder does ? :lol
> 
> Carmella looking great and Nikki with her titties are too.


eh fuck it dolph in a ladder match it's a showstealer


----------



## Therapy

Corbin is trash. :lol I hope Kalisto causes him to job to Kane


----------



## akers12

Maybe Aj wins the match and tears up the Smackdown contract and Ellsworth goes to Raw, surely they're not going to have him go over AJ 3 times


----------



## Phaedra

Oh thought thought thought! ... did Maryse attack Nikki? they could tie up that fucking programme with it lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone explain why Bryan never just bans Maryse from ringside? I mean how many title matches has she interfered in and helped Miz win? Bryan never bans her.


----------



## Hawkke

Wouldn't that be "A winner of an Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royale"?


----------



## Mordecay

I like SD because the booking makes sense


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Pongo said:


> eh fuck it dolph in a ladder match it's a showstealer


Oh no I'm not complaining about the actual match, just the logic behind it :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Phaedra said:


> Oh thought thought thought! ... did Maryse attack Nikki? they could tie up that fucking programme with it lol.


Oh I like that idea and Maryse wrestling again wouldn't be to bad. It could tie in with Total Divas too.


----------



## Trophies

Is the Corbin and Kalisto bullshit ever gonna end?


----------



## Phaedra

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh I like that idea and Maryse wrestling again wouldn't be to bad. It could tie in with Total Divas too.


lol Total Divas being 'that fucking programme' lol. but yeah I think they could, if Maryse wanted to though. they could also make it eva marie or something like that if they want to keep Nattie doing whatever it is she's doing lol.


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain why Bryan never just bans Maryse from ringside? I mean how many title matches has she interfered in and helped Miz win? Bryan never bans her.


Same with Xavier Woods and New Day...you'd think that by now they would ban them from ringside but nope...


----------



## wkc_23

Hawkke said:


> I think Carmella was staring at Nikki's chest :lol


I would too :Tripslick


----------



## Ace

Aside from Ambrose, AA and The Uso's, this show has sucked donkey balls.

Probably the weakest show of either Raw and SD since the brand split.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Maryse should do brazzers


----------



## SAMCRO

Man SD's feuds go on and on, Ambrose and AJ, Alexa and Becky, Nikki and Carmella, all of them have been going for at least 3 plus months now.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## AmWolves10

Kane looks like he could legit murder Baron Corbin in real life.


----------



## DammitChrist

Phaedra said:


> Oh thought thought thought! ... did Maryse attack Nikki? they could tie up that fucking programme with it lol.


Fuck, I want to Maryse to compete. I've been waiting for this since April. She looks she's in great shape to wrestle again.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

There are FAR too many adverts for a 2 hour show


----------



## shutupchico

sorry, but i've had enough of kane for the past 10 years. let's get to AJ vs ellsworth part 3!


----------



## TD Stinger

My guess is Eva attacked Nikki. I don't see them using Nattie, Carmella is too obvious, and Nikki did take Eva's place at Summerslam after Eva was suspended. They could always tie that into the story.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Charis match at TLC


----------



## FITZ

Oh good, now we have the Chair Match for TLC...


----------



## Therapy

:lol Rob Van Listo!


----------



## wkc_23

Kane scared the shit out of that ref :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

This is gonna lead to a fucking Chair’s match ain’t it?

I mean I actually like this feud, but I hate that damn match.


----------



## DammitChrist

SAMCRO said:


> Man SD's feuds go on and on, Ambrose and AJ, Alexa and Becky, Nikki and Carmella, all of them have been going for at least 3 plus months now.


And Corbin/Kallisto too. At least with Wyatt/Orton, they're moving on to a different direction by being a tag team.


----------



## shutupchico

alright, kalisto actually showed a little fire there, i can get with that... that's what u need to do as a babyface.


----------



## Headliner

Corgan goes from selling to no selling, comes back to the ring and gets hit with a Van Daminator lolz. That looked silly.


----------



## Abisial

Ey, Kalisto getting a little over?


----------



## Mra22

Ok what's so different about a table ladders or chair match when they are all basically no dq matches and you can use other weapons ?


----------



## the_hound

wkc_23 said:


> Kane scared the shit out of that ref :lol


sorry no more gifs from me


----------



## Dolorian

Jobber spotted...


----------



## nyelator

wkc_23 said:


> BIG. BOOTY. BLISS :homer


Get in line


----------



## Phaedra

Listen, the mountie always gets his man so you know, it'll be okay ellsworth lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Styles Vs Ellsworth in ladder a match... how is this a reality? wtf happened to Smackdown


----------



## Rex Rasslin

This show is quite good!

4/10

:bret


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

PNEFC-Ben said:


> There are FAR too many adverts for a 2 hour show


Bitchin Rides is building a pretty nice truck on Velocity. :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Buster Baxter said:


> Styles Vs Ellsworth in ladder a match... how is this a reality? wtf happened to Smackdown


Are you not wearing your SD colored classes? SD is clearly perfectly booked always amazing and all that happens perfectly logical, so if you disagree you are clearly in the wrong


----------



## Phaedra

Do you have this many adverts in all of your programming in america? well more importantly during sporting or other types of events? I've always been curious if this is normal.


----------



## SAMCRO

What exactly is the point of Kane? Dude just floats around doing jack shit and gets the occasional match that means nothing, and most of the time he goes over them and leaves, he's never in a feud never in a storyline. He NEVER puts anyone over never, dude is determined to go over everyone on the current roster i believe. Kane fuck off if you don't believe in putting anyone over, go the fuck home cause your time is over, if you want to stick around you need to start putting some guys over. 

Kane picking up wins in 2016 does fucking NOTHING, does Kane need the wins? I'm not saying he should lose every last match but fuck this guy never puts anyone over, not clean anyways. Motherfucker needs to fuck off, its pretty damn bad when John Cena has put over more guys clean than you have.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Phaedra said:


> lol Total Divas being 'that fucking programme' lol. but yeah I think they could, if Maryse wanted to though. they could also make it eva marie or something like that if they want to keep Nattie doing whatever it is she's doing lol.


Eva Marie being the one to attack her could work whenever WWE decides to bring her back. Nattie will probably keep doing what she is doing with Becky, and Bliss will keep feuding with Becky too. I wonder if Maryse would be willing to wrestle again though?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolorian said:


> Jobber spotted...


My friend Dolorian and I are officially starting the "Get the jobber off my screen" petition.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

this is going to be an awkward match


----------



## Dolorian

The jobber on TalkingSmack again :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Mra22 said:


> Ok what's so different about a table ladders or chair match when they are all basically no dq matches and you can use other weapons ?


The ending. Match ends when you pull something off a ladder or go through a table. Now thw chair thing makes no sense


----------



## Cipher

Did notorious fat bastard JBL really make a fat joke about Chimel?








lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Therapy

Phaedra said:


> Do you have this many adverts in all of your programming in america? well more importantly during sporting or other types of events? I've always been curious if this is normal.


No. Only WWE.. Sports programming will only throw in a commercial when they actually can.. Not when they need to.. Timeouts, end of halfs etc.. They do have "TV Timeouts" if shit goes on really long but it's not bad at all.. And it's only one or two commercials..


----------



## Hawkke

Countdown to Ambrose 

5

4

3

2

..


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles receiving chants over James Ellsworth :mark:


----------



## 4freedom

Here we go lame ass Main event on smackdown. fpalm 
Please AJ squash that jobber


----------



## Buster Baxter

Razor Ramon is gonna do a run in on you loool


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Phaedra said:


> Do you have this many adverts in all of your programming in america? well more importantly during sporting or other types of events? I've always been curious if this is normal.


WWE programming (SmackDown & RAW) probably has more commercials in each show than a 4 hour college football game on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Digging AJ's new shirt.


----------



## Dolorian

I can only imagine a lot of the guys back in the lockeroom who would dream about having a match with Styles looking at this damn jobber getting 4 matches (counting next week) where the jobber wins. Those guys wouldn't even mind losing to Styles as long as they could be in the ring with him.


----------



## Mra22

We all know Ellsworth is winning...He's on ESPN tomorrow night


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ is gonna look dumb as fuck if they once AGAIN have him dance around playing with Ellsworth waiting for Ambrose to interfere for the 3rd time. If he had sense he would kick him it the face, grab a ladder and win in 40 seconds. But no once again they're gonna have AJ play around and get cocky until he loses....

Win the fucking match THEN you can beat the shit out of him, but get him off the show while you can, i mean fuck....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I am tired of wrestlers having generic guitar music. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens. James Ellsworth too but I guess that goes along with his gimmick though.There are probably more I'm just not thinking of a the moment when it comes to theme songs.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain why Bryan never just bans Maryse from ringside? I mean how many title matches has she interfered in and helped Miz win? Bryan never bans her.


Because she doesn't work for him and he can't book her.


----------



## Mra22

Can Ellsworth please go away? The guy is a joke and not entertaining


----------



## wkc_23

The devils favorite... Lucha Thing.


----------



## Godway

That "don't you go nowhere" bitchslap :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Hawkke said:


> Countdown to Ambrose
> 
> 5
> 
> 4
> 
> 3
> 
> 2
> 
> ..


1

0


----------



## Mra22

Too predictable...


----------



## DammitChrist

Godway said:


> That "don't you go nowhere" bitchslap :lmao


lol that needs a GIF.


----------



## Buster Baxter

AMBROSE IS A BONAFIDE GOOF!


----------



## Therapy

Eliminate Dean Ambrose? WTF?


----------



## Pongo

i'm hating this with all my heart


----------



## AmWolves10

Of course Ambrose is here to interfere like the true heel he is, that piece of talentless crap and Ellsworth gets the win as usual.


----------



## Mra22

We know the WWE is scripted but man this makes it look so fake lol


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus that was a hard ladder fall.


----------



## KingCosmos

Damn that bump


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> The devils favorite... Lucha Thing.


Kane and Kalisto in red fire gear.. it would be entertaining for a few minutes.


----------



## 4freedom

Predictable af !


----------



## wwetna1

Cena is probably like why the fuck did i put this good over


----------



## Lothario

Second night in the row AJ almost died. :lol


----------



## Therapy

Fucking... Almost killing AJ for this fucking geek..


----------



## Buster Baxter

Ambrose please turn on him...


----------



## shutupchico

fuck's ellsworth wearing :mj4

that bump by aj though, goddamn


----------



## DammitChrist

We gon' get a riot in this Smackdown thread :mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Therapy said:


> No. Only WWE.. Sports programming will only throw in a commercial when they actually can.. Not when they need to.. Timeouts, end of halfs etc.. They do have "TV Timeouts" if shit goes on really long but it's not bad at all.. And it's only one or two commercials..


No no, NFL commercials are the worst . Takes you completely out of the game


----------



## PraXitude

I don't know why, but I love Ellsworth so much!


----------



## Abisial

Ohhhhh the AJ marks must be extremely salty.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck me, that had to hurt AJ.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Insanity.


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth-3

AJ-0



:HA


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus James 3-0 vs AJ


----------



## SAMCRO

I"M SO FUCKING TIRED OF THEM MAKING AJ LOOK LIKE A GOD DAMN IDIOT FOR THIS UGLY MOTHERFUCKING JOBBER!!

An now they have Ellsworth beat AJ on his own!? What? i'm officially a Raw guy, fuck this show.


----------



## Buster Baxter

:maury


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah

there was like a 4-5 year old who loooked sooooooooooo stunned.....priceless


----------



## DammitChrist

That moment when you realize that AJ Styles pinned John Cena cleanly 3 months ago


----------



## Trophies

God this is so stupid. Making the WWE Champ look like a chump.


----------



## Kabraxal

Just watching the women's segments from now on. This is pathetic.


----------



## Mra22

That was very predictable....typical WWE aka Worlds Worst Entertainment


----------



## AngryConsumer

So. Fucking. Stupid. fpalm


----------



## drougfree

:deanfpalm


----------



## Dolorian

And he is getting a title shot next week...I'm done...


----------



## Headliner

Seed for the Dean heel turn? Now that Ellsworth wins he gets a WWE title shot. Does Ellsworth accidentally cost Dean the title at TLC and Dean snaps on Ellsworth? Especially when he realizes Ellsworth is getting a title shot and he lost his last chance at the title.


----------



## Brandough

I feel like this James Ellsworth thing is a joke that's gone on for way too long


----------



## Strategize

Ace about to explode.


----------



## Prayer Police

The Cleaner said:


> Insanity.


*Chinsanity


----------



## Mainboy

AJ should make a complaint and leave.


----------



## RapShepard

Dean died lol. I hate how everything is super duper effective if you're not in a match 

They might as well have Ellsworth win the title next week. Have him win in the opener and AJ get it back at the end, might as well take the joke all the way

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude

Ellsworth has a better theme than Ambrose.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AJ could make a fence post have a great match.


----------



## Ace

Please trade AJ to Raw 

Seriously AJ's reign is dead, just have him lose the title.


----------



## AmWolves10

Disgusting. so stupid. this would never happen to golden Boy Dean Ambrose or Roman Reigns


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So this jobber has beaten the WWE Champ three times and is gonna be on ESPN tomorrow ?


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Gnarly bump for a Smackdown match...with Ellsworth of all people... :shrug


----------



## JamesCurtis24

SAMCRO said:


> I"M SO FUCKING TIRED OF THEM MAKING AJ LOOK LIKE A GOD DAMN IDIOT FOR THIS UGLY MOTHERFUCKING JOBBER!!
> 
> An now they have Ellsworth beat AJ on his own!? What? i'm officially a Raw guy, fuck this show.


Did you miss the part where Dean interfered? And his interference gave Ellsworth time to recover and push over the ladder. Even then he beat AJ because his good was caught in the rope. It's not like in any way shape or form Ellsworth truly beat AJ


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:jbl Get 'em away, he might be contagious. :LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

Abisial said:


> Ohhhhh the AJ marks must be extremely salty.


Well, can you blame them?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles should purposely botch the Styles Clash next week.

Just a thought...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

He's gonna win the belt, it's the only logical way forward.

Ellsworth already has 3 wins over Styles, so fuck it, just go all the way :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter

This is fucking stupid, I hope everyone who was marking for Ellsworth is enjoying this...


----------



## wwetna1

Watching this dude should make Spike Dudley dry as he would have been the guy had he come along now


----------



## Godway

Honestly, your own wrestlers are calling the company out over this guy being in main events. And they NEVER call out the company for anything because they're all nutless. But this is the thing to make people start mouthing off. Maybe it's time to stop doing this already?


----------



## Hawkke

Oh come now.. you didn't think a TNA homegrown talent was going to just waltz into WWE, beat Cena, get the WWE title without having to eat some shit in a Vince McMahon controlled company? AJ marks should be thanking the good Lord above if this is the worst of the shit he gets put through for what he's had handed to him so far.

Perspective people. Perspective.


----------



## shutupchico

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did you miss the part where Dean interfered? And his interference gave Ellsworth time to recover and push over the ladder. Even then he beat AJ because his good was caught in the rope. It's not like in any way shape or form Ellsworth truly beat AJ


u know the deal. marks will mark.


----------



## bradatar

That may have been the worst post split SD live. Seriously this is not a joke; did they trade writers?


----------



## KingCosmos

Ace said:


> Please trade AJ to Raw
> 
> Seriously AJ's reign is dead, just have him lose the title.


What so he can take second place to the list lol. 

Nah i rather him finish this Ellsworth feud at TLC then move on to Taker


----------



## Pongo

i don't understand what is going on anymore

i don't...

all the thing they could do.. i just don't...

fuck, man


----------



## Ace

AJ should drop the title at TLC.


----------



## RapShepard

AngryConsumer said:


> Styles should purposely botch the Styles Clash next week.
> 
> Just a thought...


Got damn that's rough lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Contrary to what everybody else thinks, this whole match had me cracking up. This was obviously just for fun. I mean, surely the guy isn't gonna win the world title, so just calm down. All WWE is doing right now is trolling you.


----------



## wwe9391

Come on over to the Raw brand people


----------



## SAMCRO

Just watch they'll put the belt on that inbred looking fucker next week, they'll do it and i wont be the least bit fucking shocked. Just watch they'll make him the world champion and the TLC match will turn into a triple threat match, just watch. 

God damn it its like when the least little thing gets over Vince goes ALL OUT with it and force feeds it to you until you gag on it. I can't even fucking think right now, i'm just fucking fuming. I mean can we get this motherfucker OUT of the main event world title picture already? Huh? You can still have Ellsworth in the midcard but god damn it can AJ get some fucking time as world champion where he isn't in a goofy segment with a chinless jobber?


----------



## Dolorian

A-Will said:


> All WWE is doing right now is trolling you.


Trolling us? Nah...more like the guys in the lockeroom who don't get that spotlight they are giving the jobber.


----------



## Lothario

This is only so painful for some of you because you genuinely believed AJ is the face of Smackdown. He may be the eyes of a good chunk of fans, but Vince does not see him that way and it couldn't be more obvious. The guy who is 0 - 3 against Ellsworth isn't the face of anything. You know how McMahon operates. Shame on you for getting worked and lol at you who were claiming this Ellsworth thing was fine and smarks were just overreacting. You deserve exactly what you're getting. :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Hysteria said:


> WWE programming (SmackDown & RAW) probably has more commercials in each show than a 4 hour college football game on a Saturday afternoon.





Therapy said:


> No. Only WWE.. Sports programming will only throw in a commercial when they actually can.. Not when they need to.. Timeouts, end of halfs etc.. They do have "TV Timeouts" if shit goes on really long but it's not bad at all.. And it's only one or two commercials..


Good to know, just curious, thanks


----------



## 4freedom

Why Ellsworth didn't tuck his fucking head on the styles clash months ago ? 
I'm tired of this jobber unk4


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown has become a shit comedy show.

I'm not a Ellsworth hater, I like the guy, there is a place for him in WWE, but he should be nowhere near the main event scene.

This started as something fun but now it's gotten out of hand to the point where it's starting to kill Smackdown.


----------



## Pongo

nah fuck it i can't even watch talking smack... i'm out


----------



## Dolorian

:ha


----------



## BK Festivus

Leave it to Vince to take something that was funny a couple times and go totally overboard in a way that completely ruins it.


----------



## shutupchico

a lot of moronic posters in here who can't see further then their face. aj styles isn't going anywhere. you'll all be able to jerk off to great main event matches of his for a long time to come. i'm enjoying this ellsworth fuckery while it lasts. they've had 3 main events now, and have entertained in all of them. world wrestling entertainment is the name of the game.


----------



## wwe9391

Dont worry people. Undertaker will come and save AJ from Ellsworth once he starts his feud with AJ.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pongo said:


> nah fuck it i can't even watch talking smack... i'm out


Never thought I'd be this deflated to see Talking Smack. I'm just hoping for the better.


----------



## SAMCRO

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did you miss the part where Dean interfered? And his interference gave Ellsworth time to recover and push over the ladder. Even then he beat AJ because his good was caught in the rope. It's not like in any way shape or form Ellsworth truly beat AJ


No i seen it, but then AJ took Dean out, and after that it was all Ellsworth, Ellsworth pushed him off the ladder to the outside, AJ tried to get back in and Ellsworth super kicked him. So AJ couldn't handle Ellsworth even after he took care of Dean, and i don't give a shit about Dean distracting AJ long enough for Ellsworth to recover, AJ could decimate Ellsworth with a punch and he was made to look like an idiot here. All that was missing was AJ slipping on a banana peel.


----------



## Kabraxal

shutupchico said:


> a lot of moronic posters in here who can't see further then their face. aj styles isn't going anywhere. you'll all be able to jerk off to great main event matches of his for a long time to come. i'm enjoying this ellsworth fuckery while it lasts. they've had 3 main events now, and have entertained in all 3. world wrestling entertainment is the name of the game.


And yet it isn't enertaining. Oops.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

This is just how Vince books everyone he doesn't really believe in. Bryan was super fucking over after WM30 and they were booking him to death before he got injured.

Vince did the exact same thing with Rey after Pat Patterson got Vince to put the strap on him.

I know how it feels. It fucking sucks. You wait for your favorite to get the strap and it feels as though you were sold a bill of fucking goods.

Meanwhile, Roman fucking Reigns isn't as over as his push and he's super protected and gets chance after motherfucking chance.

Can't blame anyone for being frustrated about this. Not. At. All.


----------



## imthegame19

Ace said:


> AJ should drop the title at TLC.


Since they already had AJ/Ellsworth title match. Ambrose might win the title at TLC setting up a potential Ellsworth/Ambrose Title match. Which could create interesting tv for one night. Since Ellsworth is supposed to be Ambrose little buddy.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from our point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off. 

Ellsworth isn't just ruining AJ's title run by being in every segment with him, he's also BEATING HIM IN MATCHES, he's beaten him 3 fucking times now, come on this would piss anyone off if this was happening to their favorite guy. So i hope that non Styles fans can understand the outrage.


----------



## Kabraxal

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This is just how Vince books everyone he doesn't really believe in. Bryan was super fucking over after WM30 and they were booking him to death before he got injured.
> 
> Vince did the exact same thing with Rey after Pat Patterson got Vince to put the strap on him.
> 
> I know how it feels. It fucking sucks. You wait for your favorite to get the strap and it feels as though you were sold a bill of fucking goods.
> 
> Meanwhile, Roman fucking Reigns isn't as over as his push and he's super protected and gets chance after motherfucking chance.
> 
> Can't blame anyone for being frustrated about this. Not. At. All.


And this is why most are going to be happy the day Vince is gone... so sick of his brainless bullshit.


----------



## Mad Jester

Styles survived TNA, he can survive Ellsworth.


----------



## shutupchico

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from out point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off.


i am a styles fan. i think he's the best wrestler in the company. i'm also not a mark who takes wins and losses personally. only a moron would think styles loses credibility for losing to ellsworth. sorry dude, but that's how i see it. can i ask how old u are? teenager probably.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from our point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off.
> 
> Ellsworth isn't just ruining AJ's title run by being in every segment with him, he's also BEATING HIM IN MATCHES, he's beaten him 3 fucking times now, come on this would piss anyone off if this was happening to their favorite guy. So i hope that non Styles fans can understand the outrage.


 Part of me hopes they continue to job him out so he walks out. 

I'd rather see him finish up in NJPW and the indys than waste his last few years in the WWE. 

WWE matches and stories are overbooked messes.


----------



## ajmaf625

lmaoooo to everyone crying.....how many of ellsworth's wins over AJ have been clean? calm down


----------



## StylesP1

I have no problem with the match outcomes. Its pro wrestling, Stephanie pinned The Rock. 

I have a problem with Ellsworth ruining AJ's title run by always being there. Get this fuck off TV, and let AJ have a good title reign. Enough is enough, Ellsworth has brought Smackdown down to Raw levels of bad.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ever since No Mercy, SDL has been shit week after week. No more with the comedy and Ellsworth crap. Next week, can we have a focused Dean and a pissed off AJ. Seriously, I need badass promos again and all there is left is Ellsworth comedy. Tonight could have been the PERFECT night to bring in a new fuck you type anti hero Ambrose but they want back to crazy, wacky Dean. Shit, SDL, you are as boring as Raw.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from our point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off.
> 
> Ellsworth isn't just ruining AJ's title run by being in every segment with him, he's also BEATING HIM IN MATCHES, he's beaten him 3 fucking times now, come on this would piss anyone off if this was happening to their favorite guy. So i hope that non Styles fans can understand the outrage.


The thing is, I dont find it funny at all. Ellsworth needs to go. But you cant just say that only AJ got shit booking and that we shouldnt laugh. ALMOST EVERYONE GOT SHIT BOOKING. Rollins couldnt beat 2 security guards. AJ cant beat this jobber, Ambrose has always had shit booking and was made to look ike everyones bitch, hell at least AJ had important feuds in his one year career here in WWE. Ambrose WM 31 was fighting in some jobber ladder match and then feuding with Harper. He had to be Romans little buddy as well. Everyone has TERRIBLE booking. This is WWE, where they fuck over anyone in becoming a star.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ellsworth v Styles was dumb.

Usos and AA feud being completely dropped even post Survivor Series is beyond stupid.

Wyatts setting their sights on the Tag Titles is ridiculous.

Corbin was good though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from our point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off.
> 
> Ellsworth isn't just ruining AJ's title run by being in every segment with him, he's also BEATING HIM IN MATCHES, he's beaten him 3 fucking times now, come on this would piss anyone off if this was happening to their favorite guy. So i hope that non Styles fans can understand the outrage.





shutupchico said:


> i am a styles fan. i think he's the best wrestler in the company. i'm also not a mark who takes wins and losses personally. only a moron would think styles loses credibility for losing to ellsworth. sorry dude, but that's how i see it. can i ask how old u are? teenager probably.


I'm not a huge Ellsworth fan, but I'm not totally against him on the main roster, either. I am an AJ fan, though. That being said, the way I'm looking at it is how fucking good is AJ to make this shit look almost believable. 

My only problem with these story lines is there's no mystery to how these matches are going to end, only how they're going to get to the ending. You knew going into this match that Ellsworth wasn't going to lose this match. The only question was what kind of fuckery would put him over, and that's just sad bullshit writing.


----------



## Chrome

Feel kinda vindicated that I haven't watched this show since September. The Ellsworth thing was kinda cute at first, but they've taken a humorous thing and run it into the ground and him beating Styles 3 times is some goofy ass shit. I've got real sports and LU to keep me entertained, so I'm good.


----------



## shutupchico

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure this is really funny to those who aren't AJ Styles fans, but you have to see this from our point of view, how would you feel if your favorite wrestler in the world was made to look like such a fucking joke for a deformed looking inbred jobber? It would piss you off.
> 
> Ellsworth isn't just ruining AJ's title run by being in every segment with him, he's also BEATING HIM IN MATCHES, he's beaten him 3 fucking times now, come on this would piss anyone off if this was happening to their favorite guy. So i hope that non Styles fans can understand the outrage.


nevermind, already got posted


----------



## Pongo

shutupchico said:


> i am a styles fan. i think he's the best wrestler in the company. i'm also not a mark who* takes wins and losses personally*. only a moron would think styles loses credibility for losing to ellsworth. sorry dude, but that's how i see it. can i ask how old u are? teenager probably.


i don't give a fuck about that, it's just lame tv, i was one of those who defended the storyline because they clearly needed something to give longevity to the feud and to take a breather from the serious stuff but now... damn it's the same story everytime they find a nice idea, it gets over and than they start to beat you to death with it till you hate it and don't want to have anything to do with it

ellsworth had his good ending, he redeemed himself and gave ambrose his rematch with aj, he oneupped strowman, he did what he was supposed to do as a comedy act and he did it well

but man, after all that happened during SS and with TLC in 2 weeks why are we still watching him in the main event, he's not funny anymore he's just a waste of time
Ambrose screwed the team over, why are we not addressing that?
TLC is in 2 weeks why no one gives a fuck?

I don't think this arc damages AJ, all of this will soon be forgotten, but it's a massive colossal burden on the weekly episodes by now


----------



## SAMCRO

shutupchico said:


> i am a styles fan. i think he's the best wrestler in the company. i'm also not a mark who takes wins and losses personally. only a moron would think styles loses credibility for losing to ellsworth. sorry dude, but that's how i see it. can i ask how old u are? teenager probably.


They're fucking ruining AJ's title run bro, how can you be a Styles fan and be ok with this fucking shit? I'm not saying AJ is gonna be seen as a jobber after losing to Ellsworth i'm saying its just fucking agonizing to watch. I wanna see AJ wrestling in matches against guys like Ziggler, Crews, hell anyone Kalisto, i just wanna see him go in there and actually have a fucking match.

This isn't just about AJ losing i don't know why you think it is, this about his entire title run being plagued by James fucking Ellsworth and its ridiculous. Him beating AJ is just a little more fuel to the fire, so stop acting as if i'm just talking about the wins and losses its the whole god damn Ellsworth run thats got me pissed.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

This is literally happening because AJ is getting too over. And Vice is gonna kill the hype someway. He doesnt want anyone bigger than the company, so they could leave him out and put him in a frenzy. He did it with Dean, Rollins, Bryan, Punk, everyone. Now, its just AJ's turn.

I think I seriously think Vince is that desperate in getting new guys to watch the show and curent fans to stay in. They like something, it gets hot, Management ushes it until its run its course times 2 and you hate it, and Vince is then wondering why it didnt work.


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> *This is literally happening because AJ is getting too over. And Vice is gonna kill the hype someway. *He doesnt want anyone bigger than the company, so they could leave him out and put him in a frenzy. He did it with Dean, Rollins, Bryan, Punk, everyone. Now, its just AJ's turn.


 Bingo.

They forced Bryan out, and now they have AJ who has the potential to be a threat to Roman's ascension to the top.

If he gets the casuals, it's all over for them.

When talent get more over than they want, they do shit like this. Seen it time and time again.


----------



## The_Jiz

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This is just how Vince books everyone he doesn't really believe in. Bryan was super fucking over after WM30 and they were booking him to death before he got injured.
> 
> Vince did the exact same thing with Rey after Pat Patterson got Vince to put the strap on him.
> 
> I know how it feels. It fucking sucks. You wait for your favorite to get the strap and it feels as though you were sold a bill of fucking goods.
> 
> Meanwhile, Roman fucking Reigns isn't as over as his push and he's super protected and gets chance after motherfucking chance.
> 
> Can't blame anyone for being frustrated about this. Not. At. All.


Its the melancholy forces that is out to destroy anything with momentum in this company. 

The moment WM31 ended with heel Rollins with the belt, I knew he was set for a year of jobbing. AJ has beaten John Cena clean, and now they reason they must have something of equal magnitude to knock him down (Ellsworth).


----------



## IronMan8

The world is ending! The sky is falling! 

I'm a huge AJ Styles fan and I'm loving this angle. It's fresh, entertaining, and he's probably beating Ambrose clean at TLC anyway before moving on to a big match with the Undertaker.

It's just a TV shows guys, relax.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Ace said:


> Bingo.
> 
> They forced Bryan out, and now they have AJ who has the potential to be a threat to Roman's ascension to the top.
> 
> If he gets the casuals, it's all over for them.
> 
> When talent get more over than they want, they do shit like this. Seen it time and time again.


Exactly, happened with Ambrose, Rollins and SO many other guys.


----------



## Chrome

And Kane still wrestling on TV isn't exactly making me want to tune in either.









Big Show got the hint finally, and hasn't wrestled on TV since he got drafted, and will have 1 last match with Shaq at Mania and finally call it a career. Kane apparently still thinks he has YEARS left in the tank. The thought of him possibly wrestling in 2020 and beyond. :mj4 unkout

Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Exactly, happened with Ambrose, Rollins and SO many other guys.


 Ambrose in 2014, Rollins in his return, Punk post pipebomb and Bryan for the most of 2014.


----------



## Dolorian

Chrome said:


> And Kane still wrestling on TV isn't exactly making me want to tune in either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Show got the hint finally, and hasn't wrestled on TV since he got drafted, and will have 1 last match with Shaq at Mania and finally call it a career. Kane apparently still thinks he has YEARS left in the tank. The thought of him possibly wrestling in 2020 and beyond. :mj4 unkout
> 
> Lawd have mercy.


Big Show is supposed to have a match with Braun soon but it will likely just be to put Braun over so that he becomes the new big man on RAW since he is clearly being positioned as the Big Show/Mark Henry replacement on the brand.


----------



## Shane Mead

World Champion has lost 3 times to a jobber. How is he the World Champion, if he can't win a match?

Plus it is the same angle as on RAW. Ban someone from the arena/ringside but they show up and decide the outcome. How lazy is that creative. Two brands and still can't be original.

The Champion looks like crap, the GM and commissioner's look like clowns. 

WWE has developed a habit, when someone gets over they can't help but take a massive dump all over it.



IronMan8 said:


> The world is ending! The sky is falling!
> 
> I'm a huge AJ Styles fan and I'm loving this angle. It's fresh, entertaining, and he's probably beating Ambrose clean at TLC anyway before moving on to a big match with the Undertaker.
> 
> It's just a TV shows guys, relax.


He has been beaten by a jobber 3 times. Imagine if Mike Tyson lost 3 non-title matches. This is bad storytelling. How is AJ a threat to Undertaker after losing to the jobber 3 times? Beating Ambrose doesn't re-establish any credibility. 

No, it isn't just a t.v show. It is a bad t.v. show. T.V. shows can be bad and Smackdown, as well as RAW are bad t.v shows. 

You can enjoy it, that is fine. objectively the booking is horrible and there is a reason why they ratings are still the shits.


----------



## The Phenom One

Bryan basically calling out management for not making stars on Talking Smack.

Blamed himself, obviously implying WWE management isn't doing enough to get stars over like Goldberg is over.


----------



## IronMan8

Ace said:


> Part of me hopes they continue to job him out so he walks out.
> 
> I'd rather see him finish up in NJPW and the indys than waste his last few years in the WWE.
> 
> WWE matches and stories are overbooked messes.


I'd rather see AJ Styles vs Undertaker and have him end up in the WWE Hall of Fame where he belongs.

If he goes back to the Indys now, it'll please a couple of negative internet people for a day or two and then everyone will forget about him and his legacy will fade into oblivion. Or he can tough it out and end up in the WWE Hall of Fame. 

Besides, subconsciously all these matches are doing is reinforcing how elite he is in comparison to your local jobber. The booking doesn't change that.



Shane Mead said:


> He has been beaten by a jobber 3 times. Imagine if Mike Tyson lost 3 non-title matches. This is bad storytelling. How is AJ a threat to Undertaker after losing to the jobber 3 times? Beating Ambrose doesn't re-establish any credibility.
> 
> No, it isn't just a t.v show. It is a bad t.v. show. T.V. shows can be bad and Smackdown, as well as RAW are bad t.v shows.
> 
> You can enjoy it, that is fine. objectively the booking is horrible and there is a reason why they ratings are still the shits.


I still think you're over-reacting big time. 

AJ Styles has enormous credibility for a match against Taker, but let's just wait a couple of months and I'll get back to you once I'm proven correct on this.


----------



## Chrome

Dolorian said:


> Big Show is supposed to have a match with Braun soon but it will likely just be to put Braun over so that he becomes the new big man on RAW since he is clearly being positioned as the Big Show/Mark Henry replacement on the brand.


Oh yeah, I had forgotten they're supposed to feud soon. Still, Show at least has been appearing less on TV to the point where he's been _slightly_ missed.


----------



## Dolorian

Chrome said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten they're supposed to feud soon. Still, Show at least has been appearing less on TV to the point where he's been _slightly_ missed.


Yeah and in an interview not long ago he even said "they don't need me" and he know that they are in the process of building up some of the young big guys like Braun and Corbin so at least he knows his role.


----------



## Chrome

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and in an interview not long ago he even said "they don't need me" and he know that they are in the process of building up some of the young big guys like Braun and Corbin so at least he knows his role.


Think they might have something with Strowman tbh. His mic skills are better than anticipated and I saw a gif where he did a fucking kip-up against the Big Show at a house show. :damn


----------



## Dolorian

Chrome said:


> Think they might have something with Strowman tbh. His mic skills are better than anticipated and I saw a gif where he did a fucking kip-up against the Big Show at a house show.


I saw that gif, crazy how he moves for his size. I agree and I am quite liking him as a big guy, his voice is really cool too and goes well with his look. He shows good potential and they are booking him well so far. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## The_Jiz

Vince, being the mark that he is, will soon come to the conclusion AJ Styles isn't a big attraction and wonders why there are no larger than life superstars in his company. 

:westbrook3


----------



## V-Trigger

I know that they're trying to make Dean the nº1 face on SDL but his acts are beyond cringeworthy at this point.


----------



## Uptown King

They should just do a double swerve and have Shane and Daniel as heel authority figures and Dean as heel with Styles as a tweener and anti hero. Just calls for it with the booking so far. Styles has been the victim and put in real bad jams that he couldn't get out.


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> And Kane still wrestling on TV isn't exactly making me want to tune in either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Show got the hint finally, and hasn't wrestled on TV since he got drafted, and will have 1 last match with Shaq at Mania and finally call it a career. Kane apparently still thinks he has YEARS left in the tank. The thought of him possibly wrestling in 2020 and beyond. :mj4 unkout
> 
> Lawd have mercy.


Kane in the ring can still go better than Bray and a number of folks. What they are messing up with KAne is the chance to make a guy relevant in a goof ball tag team like he did with Pac, RVD, Hurricane, etc. HE could elevate a guy like KAlisto, a bland guy like Corbin, or even Swagger as his partner. Hell Kane turning to join the Wyatts and partnering with HArper would work and bring him more credibility than being with Rowan 

In a perfect world Corbin, Strowman, and Harper would be the ones to replace the Table for 3 of Kane, Henry, Show


----------



## Shane Mead

IronMan8 said:


> I'd rather see AJ Styles vs Undertaker and have him end up in the WWE Hall of Fame where he belongs.
> 
> If he goes back to the Indys now, it'll please a couple of negative internet people for a day or two and then everyone will forget about him and his legacy will fade into oblivion. Or he can tough it out and end up in the WWE Hall of Fame.
> 
> Besides, subconsciously all these matches are doing is reinforcing how elite he is in comparison to your local jobber. The booking doesn't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you're over-reacting big time.
> 
> AJ Styles has enormous credibility for a match against Taker, but let's just wait a couple of months and I'll get back to you once I'm proven correct on this.


The television show is about a combat sport right?

If you lose 3 times to an undercard guy, who have no credibility. You are confused his part of a fighter vs. Styles being a great worker.

Explain to me what makes AJ Styles a credible opponent for Undertaker. You can't just say he has enormous credibility without backing up what you are saying. 

Any time a Champion losses a match, non-title or not, he/she losses credibility. 

Undertaker, Brock, Rock, etc are all major stars, credible draws because they don't take defeats to undercard jobbers. 

Don't brag about you will be proven right when you have give no substantive arguments defending your current position, except just repeating the same statement.


----------



## Lothario

wwetna1 said:


> That's a true cop out. They got the same shot to Talk Smack


The average casual fan doesn't even have the Network much less are they watching Talking Smack. SD retains at best a little over half of RAW'S audience and as per the Network sub numbers, they aren't watching post shows. You don't like them and thats fine. I don't care for them either, but don't quote me with your agenda when I'm talking objective reality. They haven't been given the mic or character development when it matters which is on live television, not a niche post show tailor made for smarks centered about worked shoots.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> The average casual fan doesn't even have the Network much less are they watching Talking Smack. SD retains at best a little over half of RAW'S audience and as per the Network sub numbers, they aren't watching post shows. You don't like them and thats fine. I don't care for them either, but don't quote me with your agenda when I'm talking objective reality. They haven't been given the mic or character development when it matters which is on live television, not a niche post show tailor made for smarks centered about worked shoots.


The Hype Bros haven't been given character time on USA - TV but have gotten over. The Usos even after the switch haven't gotten actual promo time. Breezango hasn't gotten promo time. Alpha isn't being slighted and you are incorrect if you try to paint them as being singled out. The only team given promo or skit time is Slater and Rhyno. 

Every single team aside from The Ascension and Vaudevillains has been on Talking Smack and Youtube Fallout to put themselves over. The difference between American Alpha and the Usos, Hype Bros, and even Breezango is that they bombed in the same scenario. They have ran a sympathy angle for them on tv with the injury and they gave them a coming to SD hype video, as well as Bryan putting them over at the draft. That said when it all matters, the burden is theirs and theirs alone to get over. The Usos went on that same niche program that got Miz and Maryse talked about, Dolph talked about, the Usos talked about, Carmella and Nikki talked about, Alexa Bliss talked about, and Corbin talked about.

Rhyno sold the need to win gold for the first time in WWE since they dropped the F. Nikki sold her comeback from neck surgery. The Usos sold their turn and their disdain for people turning on them because of Roman. The Hype Bros sold their relationship from Breaking Ground. Alexa sold her background of being a competitor in gymnastics and cheer leading. Carmella has sold her dislike of Nikki. Corbin sold why he is the lone wolf, how hes in it for money. Naomi talked about feeling the Glow and her face turn. Dolph sold his self doubt and how he wonders if he should call it a career or not after failing. AJ sold his matches with Cena and making it to the top. Cena sold the difference between him and Ambrose being that Cena wouldn't associate himself with a guy like Ambrose. Miz and Maryse have sold their issues with Bryan and his agenda. 

Alpha have had the same damn platform and chance to talk without a script. The same chance to sell themselves everyone else on SD has had and used. You can call it a niche if you want to but SDL doesn't have a third hour or over run, so they use that as their chance to get themselves, their matches, their personality over. Alpha didn't do it. 

You can't cite a single f'n time The Usos, Hype Bros, and like have gotten time on live tv with a mic can you? Yet they got over which speaks to someone else not doing something


----------



## Master Bate

Godway said:


> Honestly, your own wrestlers are calling the company out over this guy being in main events. And they NEVER call out the company for anything because they're all nutless. But this is the thing to make people start mouthing off. Maybe it's time to stop doing this already?


Spike Dudley was so fucking great. It makes no sense how he was so small and scrawny, but he came across as this guy who can take a lot of punishment and with the way his offense worked was kinda believable.

His matches with Awesome, Bam Bam, and one I remember with RVD back in ECW were really good from what I remember.


Edit: Just quoted the wrong guy somehow :/ Sorry.


----------



## wwetna1

Think you meant to quote me @ItsaNewDay and I agree with you as I liked Spike in ECW and WWE. To me Gowen, Delaney, and now Ellsworth are all Spike copies minus the skill and personality. Spike today would be the star of 205 Live or a midcard champ and in angles. HE was part of an era where everyone lower, mid, tag, female, and main event had a presence


----------



## Asuka842

There have to be consequences for Dean next week. He screws over his team at Survivor Series, repeatedly refuses to listen to Shane tonight, and then interferes in a match (again). If he gets off completely free, than Shane and DB really would be hypocrites.

Also this has to be the LAST time that AJ loses to freaking Ellsworth. Now, it's getting a little annoying (having the WWE champion lose THREE times to a glorified jobber).

So they took Corbin out of the SS match, so that he can feud with Kalisto, rrriiiggghhttt?

Becky finally got to win a match, about time.


----------



## IronMan8

Shane Mead said:


> The television show is about a combat sport right?
> 
> If you lose 3 times to an undercard guy, who have no credibility. You are confused his part of a fighter vs. Styles being a great worker.
> 
> Explain to me what makes AJ Styles a credible opponent for Undertaker. You can't just say he has enormous credibility without backing up what you are saying.
> 
> Any time a Champion losses a match, non-title or not, he/she losses credibility.
> 
> Undertaker, Brock, Rock, etc are all major stars, credible draws because they don't take defeats to undercard jobbers.
> 
> Don't brag about you will be proven right when you have give no substantive arguments defending your current position, except just repeating the same statement.


Okay, well this isn't a matter of opinion - in a few months we can objectively find out who's right. 

I'm supremely confident that AJ Styles will have the credibility to face the Undertaker by the Royal Rumble. 

If you think his credibility has disappeared, well that's a result of your own analysis. I respect your view, you're entitled to it.

But IMO, all you need to do is give AJ Styles a 60-second promo, showcase him in 1 good match, and/or have flashbacks of him beating John Cena with AJ Styles boasting while holding that title in the air, saying how he's had one of the most successful debut years in WWE history, and in 60 seconds he can make himself look like a massive star just like that.

Even without that, he'll come out to a big reaction next week regardless, because he's hugely over and hugely respected by the crowd.

Everyone realises his losses to Ellsworth is all about Dean Ambrose screwing with him. That's my take, but agree to disagree.


----------



## Rankles75

Ambrose=lame

Ellsworth=incredibly lame

Wyatt not getting rewarded for winning the SS Elimination match, and randomly getting stuck in a program with SD's shitty tag team division=Complete waste.

They're continuing to drag out the Miz/Ziggler and Corbin/Kalisto feuds long after they should have concluded and are making their champion look like a complete dick. Possibly the weakest show from either brand since the split...


----------



## Hasan--97

Imo Raw was miles better this week.
Was a little excited for Kane v Corbin to have only have it for 2 minutes


----------



## Ace

IronMan8 said:


> Okay, well this isn't a matter of opinion - in a few months we can objectively find out who's right.
> 
> I'm supremely confident that AJ Styles will have the credibility to face the Undertaker by the Royal Rumble.
> 
> If you think his credibility has disappeared, well that's a result of your own analysis. I respect your view, you're entitled to it.
> 
> But IMO, all you need to do is give AJ Styles a 60-second promo, showcase him in 1 good match, and/or have flashbacks of him beating John Cena with AJ Styles boasting while holding that title in the air, saying how he's had one of the most successful debut years in WWE history, and in 60 seconds he can make himself look like a massive star just like that.
> 
> Even without that, he'll come out to a big reaction next week regardless, because he's hugely over and hugely respected by the crowd.
> 
> Everyone realises his losses to Ellsworth is all about Dean Ambrose screwing with him. That's my take, but agree to disagree.


 AJ beating Taker would make Taker look bad.

Regardless, it ain't happening. Better chance of Taker winning in 18 seconds than there is of AJ beating an untouchable part timer. Those guys are the real stars of the show.

Most successful debuts? :lmao

AJ has lost to a jobber 3 times, lost a feud to Jericho and Reigns. It isn't even close.

I understand how Bryan fans felt when he was jobbed out now 

It hurts because I know he's wasting his last years of his career in this hell.


----------



## IronMan8

Ace said:


> AJ beating Taker would look Taker look bad.
> 
> Regardless, it ain't happening. Better chance of Taker winning in 18 seconds than there is of AJ beating an untouchable part timer. Those guys are the real stars of the show.
> 
> Most successful debuts? :lmao
> 
> AJ has lost to a jobber 3 times, lost a feud to Jericho and Reigns. It isn't even close.
> 
> I understand how Bryan fans felt when he was jobbed out now
> 
> It hurts because I know he's wasting his last years of his career in this hell.


He also beat John Cena 3 times and won the world title, how many other stars have done that in their first year?

AJ Styles won't be getting squashed by the Undertaker in 18 seconds lol. 

You're clearly not thinking straight, but I admire your passion.

He's going to be fine, they see him as a top star and he'll have plenty more big moments to come.


----------



## Ace

IronMan8 said:


> He also beat John Cena 3 times and won the world title, how many other stars have done that in their first year?
> 
> AJ Styles won't be getting squashed by the Undertaker in 18 seconds lol.
> 
> You're clearly not thinking straight, but I admire your passion.
> 
> He's going to be fine, they see him as a top star and he'll have plenty more big moments to come.


 It sucks to see AJ wasting his career in the WWE... He's had time get his name out there, now I'd rather see him back in Japan with the other elite workers in the business.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend

#EraseEllsworth


----------



## Not Lying

Ace said:


> AJ beating Taker would look Taker look bad.
> 
> Regardless, it ain't happening. Better chance of Taker winning in 18 seconds than there is of AJ beating an untouchable part timer. Those guys are the real stars of the show.
> 
> Most successful debuts? :lmao
> 
> AJ has lost to a jobber 3 times, lost a feud to Jericho and Reigns. It isn't even close.
> 
> I understand how Bryan fans felt when he was jobbed out now
> 
> It hurts because I know he's wasting his last years of his career in this hell.


Honestly, AJ's already established GOAT status by winning the WWE title, that's a huge barrier he already took down..so I'm not even mad what happens anymore.

I think he'll still be credible to feud with Orton, he was a top 5 pick, I agree with whoever said those loses to James shouldn't mean as much as they do..


----------



## coreysamson

On paper it seems silly that AJ has lost to Ellsworth three times but it doesn't bother me. It's all circumstantial. Ambrose is like the big brother that helps him out because he knows that Ellsworth is unqualified. AJ is pretty well protected for the most part. With that said, I loved the tribute to the Mania 10 HBK spot.

Baron Corbin is showing potential to be the best top heel since Edge. Kalisto standing up to the challenge has given him some semblance of character development, which is nice.

JBL on commentary has been so enjoyable since being split from Cole. Both guys are insanely obnoxious personalities that, when paired together, are combustible elements in a bad way. His Ellsworth Darwinism jokes are great.

I absolutely loved Ambrose's character portrayal tonight. It seems to be a good fit. I am enjoying him as a face right now but perhaps as suspected by other members here this is the planted seed of a heel turn? I hope there are big things for Ambrose in the near future regarding his character development.

Orton and Wyatt have me hooked and I hope they go the route of turning both anti-hero faces and keep them together for a good while. At first I wanted to see the infiltration angle with Orton later turning on Wyatt but that concept is getting stale already since it happened with Orton/Rollins and Wyatt/Bryan. I predict some kind of fuckery next week setting up a triangle tables match for the tag titles with it being Beauty&Man Beast vs. American Alpha vs. New Wyatt Family.

Fun episode of SDL and Talking Smack was great as always. Bryan had some good points about making new stars and not having to rely on Attitude Era relics.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

my dude Ambrose killing it once again :drose


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Ace said:


> AJ beating Taker would make Taker look bad.
> 
> Regardless, it ain't happening. Better chance of Taker winning in 18 seconds than there is of AJ beating an untouchable part timer. Those guys are the real stars of the show.
> 
> Most successful debuts? :lmao
> 
> AJ has lost to a jobber 3 times, lost a feud to Jericho and Reigns. It isn't even close.
> 
> I understand how Bryan fans felt when he was jobbed out now
> 
> It hurts because I know he's wasting his last years of his career in this hell.


hes wasting as wwe champion and a premier draw to the show? it seems you dont understand the story they are telling 
dean is screwing aj at every turn then finally aj will beat him decisively at tlc


----------



## Ace

BigDaveBatista said:


> hes wasting as wwe champion and a premier draw to the show? it seems you dont understand the story they are telling
> dean is screwing aj at every turn then finally aj will beat him decisively at tlc


 No chance AJ beats Dean clean, I can tell you now that Ellsworth will screw Dean over. The geek is killing them both.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Ace said:


> No chance AJ beats Dean clean, I can tell you now that Ellsworth will screw Dean over. The geek is killing them both.


oh i hate ellsworth as much as anyone with sense does, hes a stain on the e an the fact that he gets cheered shows how hideous the modern fanbase really is


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I'm sick of Ellsworth, he needs to go away, he's annoying now...

The best part of the show was when Kane destroyed Baron Corbin, I loved it. I love the way WWE has been booking Kane since he returned with the mask in 2015. I'm enjoying watching Kane destroying everybody.

Maybe the next week Kane will cost Wyatt and Orton the match, then the week after they attack Kane, and then Taker returns to help him and we have Brothers of destruction vs Bray and Orton at TLC. Will be awesome!


----------



## volde

Bunch of random thoughts:

1. Bray/Orton getting involved with tag teams is likely to bring more attention to the division so thats good. 
2. Can Ziggler fuck off already?
3. Local jobber thing is getting annoyingt. At this point we had 5 matches, I think, where it is either AJ vs jobber and Dean interferes or AJ vs Dean and jobber interferes. Predictable and boring. At TLC AJ needs to destroy both of them (yes, I won't be surprised if it will be triple threat match... ) or its going to end up killing his momentum.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Good*
The Miz being The Miz
Maryse, Nikki Bella, Carmella, Becky Lynch, and The Wicked Witch of Smackdown Live looking absolutely amazing as usual

*Bad*
James Ellsworth being on my TV screen
James Ellsworth being 3-0 vs A.J. Styles


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Becky really needs to ditch the puns, they're never so bad they're good anymore, they're just so bad that they're bad.


----------



## InsipidTazz

Please make Ellsworth go away. It isn't funny, it's just shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray/Orton are gonna win the tag belts aint they :booklel


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> Mostly good?
> 
> Both shows are as bad as each other right now.


I guess my expectations have finally reached an all-time low. :shrug


----------



## Erik.

Simply Flawless said:


> Bray/Orton are gonna win the tag belts aint they :booklel


Would be cool to be honest.

Orton has been really entertaining and Wyatt is long overdue some gold.


----------



## ElTerrible

If Edge dressed up like the Mountie in 1999 and had that exact same backstage skit with Foley, people would praise the fuck out of it. Ambrose does it today with Bryan and it is stupid. I thought this was hilarious. Just like him yelling from the off: _got it-awesome _after the punfuckery by Becky. Seems like we might be headed for Shane vs. Ambrose in some sort of gimmick match at Mania.


----------



## Erik.

Ellsworth :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Has anyone pointed out the weird hypocrisy going on with Daniel Bryan? The guy who the authority didn't want to be champion and seemed to go out of their way to invent reasons to mess with him even when he was champion, now basically starting to pull the same shit on the Miz just because he doesn't like him and doesn't like the way he wrestles? I mean it's not as bad but randomly putting him in title defenses with nonsense justification seemingly just to spite him and get under his skin? Almost sounds like something a certain bitchy McMahon would do.

"Yeah you won and kept our only midcard title on our brand after I stupidly accepted the offer to potentially lose it for no reason, but you didn't do it in a way I liked so now you're going to have to defend it again against a random person right the fuck now because screw you buddy."


----------



## Not Lying

Reservoir Angel said:


> Has anyone pointed out the weird hypocrisy going on with Daniel Bryan? The guy who the authority didn't want to be champion and seemed to go out of their way to invent reasons to mess with him even when he was champion, now basically starting to pull the same shit on the Miz just because he doesn't like him and doesn't like the way he wrestles? I mean it's not as bad but randomly putting him in title defenses with nonsense justification seemingly just to spite him and get under his skin? Almost sounds like something a certain bitchy McMahon would do.
> 
> "Yeah you won and kept our only midcard title on our brand after I stupidly accepted the offer to potentially lose it for no reason, but you didn't do it in a way I liked so now you're going to have to defend it again against a random person right the fuck now because screw you buddy."



I mean, Miz is cheating and stole the title from Ziggler, I see it more as Bryan seeing himself in Ziggler and stopping the big bad Miz who isn't deserving to be champion on talent ( storyline talk of course).


----------



## Simply Flawless

Erik. said:


> Would be cool to be honest.
> 
> Orton has been really entertaining and Wyatt is long overdue some gold.


I would approve of this


----------



## NeyNey

ElTerrible said:


> Seems like we might be headed for Shane vs. Ambrose in some sort of gimmick match at Mania.


:done :done :done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shane Mead

IronMan8 said:


> Okay, well this isn't a matter of opinion - in a few months we can objectively find out who's right.
> 
> I'm supremely confident that AJ Styles will have the credibility to face the Undertaker by the Royal Rumble.
> 
> If you think his credibility has disappeared, well that's a result of your own analysis. I respect your view, you're entitled to it.
> 
> But IMO, all you need to do is give AJ Styles a 60-second promo, showcase him in 1 good match, and/or have flashbacks of him beating John Cena with AJ Styles boasting while holding that title in the air, saying how he's had one of the most successful debut years in WWE history, and in 60 seconds he can make himself look like a massive star just like that.
> 
> Even without that, he'll come out to a big reaction next week regardless, because he's hugely over and hugely respected by the crowd.
> 
> Everyone realises his losses to Ellsworth is all about Dean Ambrose screwing with him. That's my take, but agree to disagree.


Dude, why do you even bother engaging in debate if you are just going to cop out like that.

AJ comes out with a big reaction? He is a damn heel, he is meant to be hated. The audience cheering means nothing, they need to increase ratings. All these jobs and Elsworth push and the ratings are still in the tank, they only go up when guys like Edge and Undertaker are on the show and they don't job 3 times to a jobber.

Showing a clip of Styles winning a match doesn't bring back any credibility.

Thanks for wasting my time with no answers. 

The fact is you do not have the ability to defend your view. Real stars don't do 3 jobs to guys like Elsworth because they know how to protect themselves. You don't create big stars who draw viewers but doing jobs like this.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I wonder if next week they'll make any mention at all of the fact that as of Thursday that week the Miz will have reigned as Intercontinental Champion for more days than Chris Jericho, the guy who holds the record for the most Intercontinental Championship reigns.

I doubt it, but it'd be nice.


----------

